# Steam: Gabe Newell äußert sich über Exklusiv-Spiele



## Luca-Narayan (4. Juli 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam: Gabe Newell äußert sich über Exklusiv-Spiele* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Steam: Gabe Newell äußert sich über Exklusiv-Spiele*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2019)

Wenn der Controller noch ne Smartphone-Halterung hätte... Würde sich doch zur mobilen Steam Link-Nutzung geradezu anbieten.


----------



## Hurshi (4. Juli 2019)

"Spiele wie Half-Life 2 waren nur über Steam spielbar "

Ist ja wohl ein Unterschied ob ich ein eigenes Spiel auf meiner eigenen Plattform anbiete oder Spiele anderer wie bei Epic .
Deswegen find ich auch Uplay oder EA nicht schlimm wenn die ihre eigenen Spiele bei sich verkaufen .
Aber was Epic macht is einfach nur egoistisch , nur weil die zu bloed sind sich mit nem guten Launcher zb. zu etablieren machen sie diesen bekloppten Exclusivtitelmüll.


----------



## Hypertrax99 (4. Juli 2019)

Es stimmt zwar das Half-Life nur über Steam spielbar war,  ABER es wurde ja auch vom Steambetreiber entwickelt und war somit ihr eigenes Produkt. Da kann ich es durchaus verstehen und akzeptiere es. Aber was Epic macht ist ja nicht zu vergleichen, die bieten meist Fremde Spiele las Exklusivtitel an. Das finde ich nicht gut und verzichte dann auf diese Titel.

Das Problem ist vermutlich auch, gerade weil Steam die erste Platform war, dass viele dort eine Bibliothek an Spielen aufgebaut haben und nun nicht woanders noch eine machen wollen. 

Zähle mich da auch dazu. 
Da müsste das Spiel schon richtig geil und einmalig sein, dass ich dafür zu Epic gehe.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (4. Juli 2019)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Wenn der Controller noch ne Smartphone-Halterung hätte... Würde sich doch zur mobilen Steam Link-Nutzung geradezu anbieten.



Edit:

Sorry, bin im falschen Thread gelandet.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juli 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> "Spiele wie Half-Life 2 waren nur über Steam spielbar "
> Ist ja wohl ein Unterschied ob ich ein eigenes Spiel auf meiner eigenen Plattform anbiete oder Spiele anderer wie bei Epic .





Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> ABER es wurde ja auch vom Steambetreiber entwickelt und war somit ihr eigenes Produkt. Da kann ich es durchaus verstehen und akzeptiere es.


Nur ein sehr geringer Unterschied !
GoG zeigt wie es funktionieren sollte !

Ob es damals nur Steam gab oder heute Epic ist, Exklusiv ist Exklusiv, solange es keine anderen Alternativen gibt !


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juli 2019)

Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Da müsste das Spiel schon richtig geil und einmalig sein, dass ich dafür zu Epic gehe.


Selbst wenn es das beste Spiel aller Zeiten wäre, würde ich dafür nicht zu Epic gehen. 



LesterPG schrieb:


> Nur ein sehr geringer Unterschied !


Gering, aber durchaus entscheidend.


----------



## rldml (4. Juli 2019)

Hurshi schrieb:


> Ist ja wohl ein Unterschied ob ich ein eigenes Spiel auf meiner eigenen Plattform anbiete oder Spiele anderer wie bei Epic .



Es gab und gibt auch heute noch sehr viele Spiele da draußen, die du ohne Steam nicht zocken kannst, und die definitiv nicht von Valve programmiert wurden. Das lässt dich aber anscheinend völlig kalt, was?



> Aber was Epic macht is einfach nur egoistisch , nur weil die zu bloed sind sich mit nem guten Launcher zb. zu etablieren machen sie diesen bekloppten Exclusivtitelmüll.



Marktwirtschaft Baby! 



Hypertrax99 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist vermutlich auch, gerade weil Steam die erste Platform war, dass viele dort eine Bibliothek an Spielen aufgebaut haben und nun nicht woanders noch eine machen wollen.
> 
> Zähle mich da auch dazu.



Das ist der wahre Grund, geben nur wenige gern zu, denn das legt die eigene Doppelmoral auf. Schön, dass wenigstens du ehrlich bist.



> Da müsste das Spiel schon richtig geil und einmalig sein, dass ich dafür zu Epic gehe.



Exakt! Wirklich niemand wird gezwungen, sich zum Epic-Kunden zu machen. Deswegen gibt es meines Erachtens überhaupt keinen Grund, ständig groß rumzukotzen, wie schlimm die Exklusivwelt doch sein kann.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Gering, aber durchaus entscheidend.



Bullshit. Steam wird heute gefeiert, obwohl die die ersten wahren, die Spielen eine Online-Bindung verpasst haben. Die sind nicht ein Deut besser als Epic.


----------



## matrixfehler (4. Juli 2019)

Vielleicht verstehe ich Steam ja falsch, aber ich sage Euch mal kurz, was Steam für mich bedeutet (hat):

- Ein zentraler Ort, wo alle meine Spiele installiert sind
- Ein gemeinsamer Launcher
- Ein zentraler Shop, wo ich meine Spiele kaufe und direkt runterlade
- Spiele werden automatisch geupdatet
- Eine Plattform, wo ich mit anderen Leuten über meine Spiele austauschen kann

Für mich ist Steam ein Service, eine angenehme Erleichterung. 
Klar, es ging vorher auch ohne. 
Aber jetzt will ich es nicht mehr missen.

Die anderen Launcher machen mir aber genau DAS kaputt. 
Plötzlich sind meine Spiele doch wieder über 5 Launcher verteilt (wo hatte ich doch gleich was?)
Die Exklusiv-Deals machen mir meine Spielesuche dadurch auch nicht gerade leichter.
5 Launcher durchsuchen um zu schauen, welches Spiel ich wo bekomme?

Vielleicht bringt der GOG Galaxie2.0 Launcher ja wirklich was...


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juli 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Bullshit. Steam wird heute gefeiert, obwohl die die ersten wahren, die Spielen eine Online-Bindung verpasst haben. Die sind nicht ein Deut besser als Epic.


Ich hab nie gesagt, dass die besser als Epic sind. Es geht in dem Fall auch gar nicht um die Online-Bindung per se. Es geht um Exklusivität.  Und Valve hat nur *eigene* Titel genutzt, um Steam überhaupt erst zu etablieren und an den Mann zu bringen. Ich bezweifle, dass Valve später auf die Entwickler zu gegangen ist, um zu sagen "Jo, entweder exklusiv oder gar nicht." War ja gar nicht nötig, da Steam bis vor ein paar Jahren die einzige Plattform dieser Art war. Sonst gäbe es GoG ja auch nicht, auf dem sich Spiele tummeln, die auf beiden Plattformen erhältlich sind. Und das es viele Spiele gibt, die nur auf Steam erscheinen, liegt ganz einfach daran, dass es mit Steam bedeutend einfacher ist, möglichst viele Spieler zu erreichen. Steam ist da bekanntermaßen ziemlich unkritisch (sonst gäbe es ja nicht so viel Müll da) und hat ganz einfach mal die größte Reichweite als Plattform für Spiele auf dem PC, was ja gerade für Indie-Entwickler wichtig ist.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2019)

FÜR MICH ist steam, ebenso wie jede andere vergleichbare plattform, überflüssiger unsinn, um den ich nie gebeten hatte.

Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk


----------



## Hurshi (4. Juli 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Es gab und gibt auch heute noch sehr viele Spiele da draußen, die du ohne Steam nicht zocken kannst, und die definitiv nicht von Valve programmiert wurden. Das lässt dich aber anscheinend völlig kalt, was?
> 
> 
> UND ? was tut das hier zu Sache ?
> Scheinbar kannst du ja nur über andere herziehen wenn mir das so anschau aber was sinnvolles kommt nicht bei rum !


----------



## anyboy (4. Juli 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Nur ein sehr geringer Unterschied !
> GoG zeigt wie es funktionieren sollte !
> 
> Ob es damals nur Steam gab oder heute Epic ist, Exklusiv ist Exklusiv, solange es keine anderen Alternativen gibt !



Nein, es ist ein gewaltiger Unterschied, weißt du aber auch selbst. Und die Art und Weise, wie es im Artikel erwähnt wird, um den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass Valve ja genau das selbe abezogen hätte, ist im höchsten Maße unehrlich und abstoßend. 

Niemand beschwert sich heute noch über uPlay, Origin, oder andere Launcher von Publishern. Die pushen dort ihre eigenen Spiele und das hat auch mittlerweile (fast) jeder akzeptiert. Aber fremde Spiele einzukaufen und vertraglich an die eigene Plattform zu binden, hat nun mal mit gesundem Wettbewerb nichts mehr zu tun, sondern da versucht sich nur ein neureicher Entwickler mit aller macht Marktanteile zu kaufen. 

Übrigens: Welche Alternativen gab es denn damals zu Steam? Welchem Launcher hat Valve denn damals versucht das Wasser abzugraben? Oder war es doch viel mehr so, dass es außer Steam damals sowieso keinerlei Launcher gab und sowieso jeder Entwickler seine Spiele einfach als .exe veröffentlicht hat? Das einzige, was Valve also damals wirklich "verbrochen" hatte, war, dass sie den Launcher grundsätzlich auf dem Markt eingeführt haben und viele Spieler nicht verstanden haben, welchen Nutzen das haben sollte. Also ging es damals also in keinster Weise um "Exklusivität" oder "gesunden Wettbewerb", es war einfach die völlig menschliche Ablehnungshaltung gegenüber Neuerungen. 

Der Vergleich zu Steam und Half-Life ist auf so vielen Ebenen falsch und konstruiert, dass ich mich als Verfasser schämen würde, so einen Schund zu veröffentlichen. Ganz ehrlich, mich würde mal interessieren, wo die Gründe liegen, dass hier so verstärkt und positiv über EPIC geschrieben wird. Es kommt einem als Leser schon arg seltsam vor manchmal...


----------



## Shadow_Man (4. Juli 2019)

Bonkic schrieb:


> FÜR MICH ist steam, ebenso wie jede andere vergleichbare plattform, überflüssiger unsinn, um den ich nie gebeten hatte.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem Pixel 3a mit Tapatalk



Exakt! Am Besten wäre es ganz ohne diese Plattformen.
gog z.B. macht da schon vieles richtig. Da kann man das Spiel von der Seite laden und ohne jeglichen Client installieren und spielen und ist auch nicht vom Internet abhängig. Man hat einfach wie früher einen Installer.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (4. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Übrigens: Welche Alternativen gab es denn damals zu Steam? Welchem Launcher hat Valve denn damals versucht das Wasser abzugraben? Oder war es doch viel mehr so, dass es außer Steam damals sowieso keinerlei Launcher gab und sowieso jeder Entwickler seine Spiele einfach als .exe veröffentlicht hat? Das einzige, was Valve also damals wirklich "verbrochen" hatte, war, dass sie den Launcher grundsätzlich auf dem Markt eingeführt haben und viele Spieler nicht verstanden haben, welchen Nutzen das haben sollte. Also ging es damals also in keinster Weise um "Exklusivität" oder "gesunden Wettbewerb", es war einfach die völlig menschliche Ablehnungshaltung gegenüber Neuerungen.


Valve hat mit Steam nahezu allen Stand Alone Titeln das Wasser abgegraben.
Es ist halt bequem seine Daten so "sortiert" zu wissen.

Ich habe mich Steam fast 9Jahre verweigert, aber dann kam die Frage Steam oder Hobby an den Nagel weil alles Gute *Steam Exklusiv* herauskam !
Uplay und Origin guck ich mit dem Arsch nicht an und komme prima klar damit und GoG ist halt eine Sonderstellung und hat dadurch (weil kein Zwangslauncher & DRM) einen Platz in meinem Herzen.

So oder so, auch Steam hat Exklusivität, sie "kaufen" nur nicht (zumindest offiziell) die Titel den Anderen vor der Nase weg !


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Juli 2019)

Übersehe ich es oder erschließt es sich mir nicht...

Habt ihr ihm eine Mail gesendet, auf die Newell geantwortet hat, hat er ein Rundschreiben an alle gesendet und bei mir ist es im Spamordner gelandet, oder wem, wo und wann hat er per E-Mail geantwortet?


----------



## anyboy (4. Juli 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Valve hat mit Steam nahezu allen Stand Alone Titeln das Wasser abgegraben.
> Es ist halt bequem seine Daten so "sortiert" zu wissen.
> 
> Ich habe mich Steam fast 9Jahre verweigert, aber dann kam die Frage Steam oder Hobby an den Nagel weil alles Gute *Steam Exklusiv* herauskam !
> ...



Dann bist du leider scheinbar die Bedeutung des Wortes "exklusiv" bis heute falsch verstanden. Exklusiv bedeutet "sich [gesellschaftlich] abschließend, abgrenzend, abhebend [und daher in der allgemeinen Wert-, Rangeinschätzung hochstehend]" Quelle: https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/exklusiv

"Abschließend" und "abgrenzend" sind hier die Schlüsselworte, denn beide treffen auf Valve und Steam nicht zu. Valve hat bis heute nach dieser Definition keinerlei Exklusiv-Deals gemacht, denn nur weil etwas nur an einem Ort zu haben ist, wird es dadurch nicht zwangsweise "exklusiv". Exklusiv wird erst dann, wenn man bewusst verhindert, dass es auch woanders erhältlich ist.  Und das trifft nur auf die Verträge von EPIC zu. 

Also vielleicht könnt ihr irgendwann mal aufhören, diesen Unsinn zu verbreiten. Ich verstehe schon, du magst Steam nicht, ist ja auch dein gutes Recht. Aber nur weil du jetzt die Chance siehst, deinen persönlichen Unmut in diese Diskussion um den EPIC Store mit einzubringen, wird noch lange kein Schuh aus deinen "Argument".


----------



## anyboy (4. Juli 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Übersehe ich es oder erschließt es sich mir nicht...
> 
> Habt ihr ihm eine Mail gesendet, auf die Newell geantwortet hat, hat er ein Rundschreiben an alle gesendet und bei mir ist es im Spamordner gelandet, oder wem, wo und wann hat er per E-Mail geantwortet?



Gabe antwortet auf sehr viele Mails, du kannst ihm enweder hier schreiben: https://www.valvesoftware.com/fr/contact?contact-person=Gabe Newell 

Oder einfach an 	gaben@valvesoftware.com

Er antwortet sicher nicht auf alle Mails, aber es finden sich mittlerweile sehr viele Antworten von ihm auf alle möglichen Themen. Der Artikel geht scheinbar nicht näher auf den Ursprung des Statements ein, um den Eindruck zu erwecken, dass Valve jetzt endlich öffentlich Stellung zum EPIC Store bezogen hätte.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Er antwortet sicher nicht auf alle Mails, aber es finden sich mittlerweile sehr viele Antworten von ihm auf alle möglichen Themen. Der Artikel geht scheinbar nicht näher auf den Ursprung des Statements ein[...]



Ohne eine solche Angabe oder Wiedergabe der E-Mail kann man hier aber alles schreiben.
Eine Quellenangabe sollte doch machbar sein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juli 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Valve hat mit Steam nahezu allen Stand Alone Titeln das Wasser abgegraben.
> Es ist halt bequem seine Daten so "sortiert" zu wissen.
> 
> Ich habe mich Steam fast 9Jahre verweigert, aber dann kam die Frage Steam oder Hobby an den Nagel weil alles Gute *Steam Exklusiv herauskam !
> ...


Genau das ist eigentlicher Gegenstand der Debatte. 

Es ist einfach falsch in dieser Debatte die "Exklusivität ist Exklusivität! Punkt!"-Keule raus zuholen und damit jeder Diskussion die Grundlage nehmen zu wollen. Denn dass Exklusivität Exklusivität ist, bestreitet überhaupt niemand. Der Unterschied liegt halt nur ganz woanders. 

Ich persönlich habe Steam damals (etwa 2 Jahre nach Half Life 2-Release) akzeptiert, nicht weil's mir "aufgezwungen" wurde. Ich hätte auch auf Konsole wechseln können. Damit hätte ich immernoch mein Hobby gehabt, zumal mir Half Life 2 damals eher am Popo vorbei ging. Ich habe Steam akzeptiert, weil ich damals die Vorteile gegenüber den Nachteilen mehr Gewicht zugesprochen habe. Und es war halt einfach wie nie zuvor, sich Spiele zu kaufen. Damals waren auch die Sales noch mega geil. 

Bei GoG ist halt das Problem, dass es weniger Titel und davon auch viele ältere Titel anbietet, die mich schon damals nicht besonders interessiert haben oder die ich sowieso schon mein Eigen nenne (ob nun über Steam oder Retail). GoG hatte ich mir auch nur wegen The Witcher 3 installiert, obwohl ich das im nachhinein doch eher auf Steam hätte kaufen sollen. GoG nutze ich aufgrund des Angebots so gut wie gar nicht, auch wenn DRM-Free absolut löblich ist. Aber der Client schimmelt im Endeffekt nur auf meiner Platte vor sich hin.


----------



## Fyrex (4. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, mich würde mal interessieren, wo die Gründe liegen, dass hier so verstärkt und positiv über EPIC geschrieben wird. Es kommt einem als Leser schon arg seltsam vor manchmal...


Unglaublich, wie einer sachliche Berichterstattung unterstellt wird, irgendwie Werbung für Epic zu machen. Das zeigt wie verblendet manche schon sind. 
"Etwas positives über den Epic Store schreiben? Das ist völlig unmöglich. Epic ist doch das pure Böse und kein normales Unternehmen wie alle anderen auch." 

Ok, jetzt erklär mir mal eins:

Wo ist für mich als Kunde (!) der Unterschied, zwischen einem Spiel das ich nur bei Steam bekomme und einem was ich nur bei Epic kaufen kann?
Ob das der Betreiber der Plattform selbst entwickelt hat, oder nicht, ob da irgendwer Geld an irgendjemand anderen gezahlt hat, oder nicht, ob das Spiel 10 Jahre in Entwicklung war, oder nicht...
Das alles sagt doch nichts über die Qualität des Produktes aus. Und das ist das Einzige, was in meine Kaufentscheidung einfließt.


----------



## anyboy (4. Juli 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ohne eine solche Angabe oder Wiedergabe der E-Mail kann man hier aber alles schreiben.
> Eine Quellenangabe sollte doch machbar sein.



Da bin ich absolut bei dir. 

Ich vermute mal Reddit, wie so oft, wenn keine Quelle genannt wird. 

https://old.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/c81ir8/gabe_newell_on_exclusivity_in_the_gaming_industry/


----------



## anyboy (4. Juli 2019)

Fyrex schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie einer sachliche Berichterstattung unterstellt wird, irgendwie Werbung für Epic zu machen. Das zeigt wie verblendet manche schon sind.
> "Etwas positives über den Epic Store schreiben? Das ist völlig unmöglich. Epic ist doch das pure Böse und kein normales Unternehmen wie alle anderen auch."
> 
> Ok, jetzt erklär mir mal eins:
> ...



Die Berichterstattung hier ist nicht sachlich, habe ich oben am Beispiel des Vergleichs zu Steam und Half-Life aber auch schon ausgeführt. 

Wenn du bis heute nicht weißt, welche Unterschiede zwischen einer ausgefeilten und über die Jahre organisch gewachsenen Community-Plattform wie Steam, und dem rudimentären EPIC Store bestehen, dann kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.  Denn die entsprechenden Vergleichs-Grafiken bzgl. der Feature-Sets beider Stores, hat mittlerweile jeder Gamer gesehen, der sich an dieser Diskussion beteiligt. Du hast dich also offensichtlich dafür entschieden, diese Features als Argument nicht gelten zu lassen, weswegen wir die Diskussion auch gleich beenden können, bevor sie anfängt. 

Und wenn in deine Kaufentscheidungen wirklich nichts anderes einfließt, als die Qualität eines Produktes, dann unterscheiden wir uns sowieso grundlegend als Verbraucher-Typus.

Mir ist es wichtig, dass eine Firma zumindest einigermaßen moralisch vertretbar handelt, weswegen ich z.B. schon sehr lange keine EA-Produkte mehr kaufe. Wenn dir diese Dinge egal sind, dann weiterhin viel Spaß.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (4. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Da bin ich absolut bei dir.
> 
> Ich vermute mal Reddit, wie so oft, wenn keine Quelle genannt wird.
> 
> https://old.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/c81ir8/gabe_newell_on_exclusivity_in_the_gaming_industry/



Und in dieser Mail dreht es sich dann auch eigentlich nur um VR-Titel. 
Ich bin ja Epic auch nicht wirklich positiv gegenüber gestimmt, aber hier dann wirklich nach jedem noch so kurzen Strohalm zu greifen, ist jetzt auch nicht gerade eine feine Sache.
Im Grunde verdreht der Artikel hier doch die gesamte Aussage, auch wenn man weiterführend auch auf Epic schließen könnte, aber eigentlich nicht muss.


----------



## anyboy (4. Juli 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Und in dieser Mail dreht es sich dann auch eigentlich nur um VR-Titel.
> Ich bin ja Epic auch nicht wirklich positiv gegenüber gestimmt, aber hier dann wirklich nach jedem noch so kurzen Strohalm zu greifen, ist jetzt auch nicht gerade eine feine Sache.
> Im Grunde verdreht der Artikel hier doch die gesamte Aussage, auch wenn man weiterführend auch auf Epic schließen könnte, aber eigentlich nicht muss.



Der Artikel ist auf so einigen Ebenen unsauber bis fragwürdig, absolut.


----------



## stormwind82 (4. Juli 2019)

Ich kaufe nie mehr ein Spiel im Epic Store! Deep Silver und Borderlangs sind für mich auch gestorben! Alles Abzocker und Heuchler!


----------



## Gast1664917803 (4. Juli 2019)

stormwind82 schrieb:


> Ich kaufe nie mehr ein Spiel im Epic Store! Deep Silver und Borderlangs sind für mich auch gestorben! Alles Abzocker und Heuchler!



Dito. 
Bei mir haben Julian Gollop/Snapshot Games ausgeschissen mit ihrer hinterfotzigen Aktion - erst mal kräftig backen lassen, einem Steam/GoG bei Launch versprechen und am Ende den Backern Mittelfinger zeigen und für EPIC die Beine breit machen.
Wahrscheinlich erwartet man noch, daß man ihnen die Treue hält, weil der Herr das X-COM Franchise begründet hat.
Aber klar doch, darf ich mich noch bitte selbst vorher geißeln? Danke!

Man vergisst immer wieder, es sind letztenendes auch die Entwickler/Publisher die so manches Problem mitverursachen.
Steam?
Dagegen hab ich mich Jahre lang mit Händen und Füßen gegen gewehrt...bis irgendwann die megabilligen Sales meinem inneren Ebenezer Scrooge vielleicht nicht das Herz, aber zumindest die Hände gewärmt haben, vor lauter Hände reiben.
Aber letzten Endes war auch hier nicht Steam daran schuld, daß die Spiele nur auf seiner Plattform angeboten wurden, sondern die nicht existente Konkurrenz.
Beziehungsweise die Publisher/Entwickler selber waren einfach viel zu faul dafür, das selber aus der Taufe zu heben.
Zu viel Einsatz, Risko, Zeit, Geld - da ist es einfacher sich in die Arme von Steam zu werfen.
Gab dann ja mit Origin und Ubisoft Konkurrenz, nur sah ich da auch nie groß fremde Publisher - wollten Origin und Ubisoft keine weiteren (fremden) Spiele vertreiben oder waren die Konditionen einfach zu hart?


----------



## 1xok (4. Juli 2019)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Ohne eine solche Angabe oder Wiedergabe der E-Mail kann man hier aber alles schreiben.
> Eine Quellenangabe sollte doch machbar sein.


Quelle ist Reddit. PCGH hatte es verlinkt:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/News/Gabe-Newell-ueber-Exklusiv-Spiele-1293647/

Hier der direkte Link:
https://www.reddit.com/r/pcgaming/comments/c81ir8/gabe_newell_on_exclusivity_in_the_gaming_industry/

Wenn Valve es nicht dementiert, kann man es als authentisch erachten. So wurde es in der Vergangenheit auch immer gehandhabt.

Da die Aussagen nicht wirklich von dem abweichen, was GabeN in der Vergangenheit zu Protokoll gegeben hat, dürfte das Ganze wohl stimmen. 
Quelle fehlt hier vermutlich einfach aus Zeitgründen. Artikel wurde wahrscheinlich schnell geschrieben.


----------



## 1xok (4. Juli 2019)

Fyrex schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie einer sachliche Berichterstattung unterstellt wird, irgendwie Werbung für Epic zu machen.



Ein paar von uns nervt einfach die Naivität der (jugendlichen?) Redakteure. Ich meine, jeder über 40 merkt sofort, dass  Tim Sweeney mit dem Epic-Store seine Midlife-Crisis auslebt.

Wenn man als Plattform auf Exklusivität baut, dann benötigt man dafür zwingend eine eigene Hardware, in die die Leute investieren müssen.  Erst dadurch sind die Kunden nach dem Kauf hart an einen gebunden. Gerade bei Jugendlichen reicht das Geld halt oft nicht mehr für einen PC,  wenn sie wegen irgendeines Spieles bereits in eine PS4 investiert haben. Und die ist im Vergleich zu einem Gaming-PC natürlich  deutlich günstiger. Zumindest am Anfang. Zusammen mit Exklusivtiteln und anderem Mehrwert funktioniert das. 

Was Epic macht funktioniert hingegen überhaupt nicht, denn die Leute wechseln ja einfach beim nächsten Game wieder zurück und der Effekt der ganzen tollen Exklusivtitel verpufft.  Insbesondere dann, wenn die Games nur temporär exklusiv sind. Warum soll jemand ein Spiel im Epic-Store kaufen, dass es für den selben Preis oder günstiger auch auf Steam gibt? Macht wenig Sinn, oder? Und die meisten Spiele gibt es halt nach wie vor gar nicht im Epic-Store.

Valve selbst konnte seine eigene Plattform (Steam) über Half Life und CS zwar enorm pushen, aber auch nur weil sie die ersten für den PC waren. Der PC+Windows war damals ihre "exklusive" Hardware, die sie damals mit keiner anderen Software-Plattform teilen mussten. GabeN arbeitete zuvor nicht zufällig für Microsoft. Da kam man zu dieser Zeit auf Ideen. Aber heute haben die Leute zahllose Shops zur Auswahl. Und der bevorzugte Shop ist dann eben der mit dem besten Gesamtangebot. Und insbesondere der, wo die Leute bereits ihre ganzen Spiele haben! Das Monopol von Steam auf dem PC ist nicht weniger ausgeprägt als das von Microsoft. 

Epic bräuchte eine eigene Hardware. Entweder in Form einer Konsole oder in Form einer Zeitmaschine.

Am ehesten wäre Valve noch zu packen über Dota2 und Co., indem man dort Spieler abzieht. Das hat Epic zuletzt versucht, aber dort hat sich Valve sehr schnell gewehrt. Funktioniert also auch nicht.

Mit seinen Exklusivtiteln ist Epic nur scheinbar erfolgreich, weil es Valve aus den oben genannten Gründen schlicht nicht juckt. Ansonsten könnte Valve sehr schnell zahlreiche eigene Deals einfädeln. Genügend Geld ist auch dort vorhanden. Schon mal daran gedacht?

Ich meine, glaubt hier ernsthaft irgendjemand, dass der Epic-Store eine Bedrohung für Steam ist? Können wir diese lächerliche Diskussion irgendwann mal beenden?

Ich selbst bin Linux-Nutzer, aber ich prognostiziere auch nicht, dass Linux Windows auf dem Desktop verdrängen wird. Und Epic ist im Vergleich zu Linux als Plattform ziemlich unsympathisch und uncool mit null Community.


----------



## Batze (4. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Mir ist es wichtig, dass eine Firma zumindest einigermaßen moralisch vertretbar handelt, weswegen ich z.B. schon sehr lange keine EA-Produkte mehr kaufe. Wenn dir diese Dinge egal sind, dann weiterhin viel Spaß.


Wo war denn deine Moral als uns Valve mit Steam sein *Exclusives *DRM aufgezwungen hat? Wo war denn da dein Boykott gegenüber dieser, sagen wir mal, Gamer Freiheitsberaubung.


----------



## RedDragon20 (4. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo war denn deine Moral als uns Valve mit Steam sein *Exclusives *DRM aufgezwungen hat? Wo war denn da dein Boykott gegenüber dieser, sagen wir mal, Gamer Freiheitsberaubung.


Huch? Wurdest du etwa von Valve mit gezogener Waffe dazu gezwungen, Steam zu nutzen?


----------



## rldml (4. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Huch? Wurdest du etwa von Valve mit gezogener Waffe dazu gezwungen, Steam zu nutzen?



Wird irgend jemand dazu gezwungen, den Epic Launcher zu nutzen?

Worüber wird hier überhaupt diskutiert?


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Wird irgend jemand dazu gezwungen, den Epic Launcher zu nutzen?


Nein. Aber das schließt ja Kritik nicht aus. 

Nur ist es blödsinnig, von "gezwungen" zu reden.


----------



## rldml (5. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nur ist es blödsinnig, von "gezwungen" zu reden.



Meine Rede. 

Nur teilweise wird gerade von den Epic-Gegnern in diesem Forum so formuliert, als ginge die Welt unter, wenn man Spiel X nicht in Steam kaufen könne.


----------



## Batze (5. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Huch? Wurdest du etwa von Valve mit gezogener Waffe dazu gezwungen, Steam zu nutzen?



Mit gezogener Waffe, nein, aber wenn ich mir ein (Retail)Spiel gekauft habe wurde ich gezwungen es bei Steam zu registrieren, ob ich wollte oder nicht.


----------



## Leuenzahn (5. Juli 2019)

Geheule vom unantastbaren Platzhirsch, welcher mit Kundengeld vollgestopft wurde, bis er vor lauter Verfettung auf der Rennstrecke Federn laßen mußte. 

Der CEO ist halt auch wieder so ein Abziehbild, um die Kundelhansel zu ködern. Der füllige, bärtige Nerd von nebenan, spürst Du es, das kannst Du sein?, macht ein total "reales" Video, welche voll seine Meinung wiederspiegelt und keine Firmenpropaganda ist ... eventuell *kotz*? 

Nur gut, daß der sogenannte Westen seine Muster augenscheinlich langsam ausgeschöpft hat und es so dümmlich daherkommt, daß es auch die einfacheren Leut merken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2019)

rldml schrieb:


> Meine Rede.
> 
> Nur teilweise wird gerade von den Epic-Gegnern in diesem Forum so formuliert, als ginge die Welt unter, wenn man Spiel X nicht in Steam kaufen könne.


Der Tenor ist ja, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, meiner Meinung nach eher: Epic wird kritisiert, aber als Konsequenz ganz simpel boykottiert und die Spiele, die nach dem Jahr auf Steam erscheinen, werden dann in nem Sale abgegriffen oder eben gar nicht gekauft. 

Das ist ja nun durchaus legitim. 




Batze schrieb:


> Mit gezogener Waffe, nein, aber wenn ich mir ein (Retail)Spiel gekauft habe wurde ich gezwungen es bei Steam zu registrieren, ob ich wollte oder nicht.


Warum hast du Steam nicht einfach boykottiert? Ich schaff es ja auch, Epic zu boykottieren und auf Spiele zu verzichten. 

Valve stellte nur das Angebot. Wir als Kunden und auch die Publisher waren es, die Steam Aufschwung gaben. Hätten nicht so viele Leute Steam genutzt, wäre es untergegangen. Ganz einfach. Zum Verständnis: Epic stellt letztlich auch nur ein Angebot und zwingt niemanden. Darüber braucht man also gar nicht diskutieren und als Argument anbringen. 

Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Geschäfte, die Epic und Publisher abwickeln, zwar sicher nicht illegal, wohl aber alles andere als förderlich für den PC als Plattform sind und (in meinen Augen zumindest) ganz einfach nicht vertretbar sind. Eigentlich wurde zu dem Thema ja schon alles gesagt und das vor Wochen. Deswegen werd ich das hier auch nicht weiter ausführen. ^^


----------



## GoldenGamerXL (5. Juli 2019)

Leuenzahn schrieb:


> Geheule vom unantastbaren Platzhirsch, welcher mit Kundengeld vollgestopft wurde, bis er vor lauter Verfettung auf der Rennstrecke Feder laßen mußte.



Witzig sowas ähnliches dachte ich mir auch schon 
Ich versteh Allgemein diese ganzen Diskussionen nicht, die sich immer zu einer Hexenjagd aufbauschen. Das sich Epic irgendwie gegen diese schon fast monopolisierte Stellung von Steam zur wehr setzen muss ist doch irgendwie logisch oder nicht ? Marketing ala " Schaut her,schaut her, hier ist euer neuer Launcher ....könnt ihr benutzen, müsst ihr aber nicht..." würde auch nicht funktionieren. 

Und ich versteh auch nicht warum das alles so ein Drama ist !? Warum geben wir Steam und Epic nicht die Möglichkeit eine Preisschlacht zu liefern ? Kann uns gamern ja nur zu gute kommen. Und mir ist auch herzlich egal ob da Steam oder Epic auf dem Launcher steht,wie weiter oben mal geschrieben wurde kommt es doch auf die Qualität der Games an sich an....das sehe ich viel kritischer und ist mein Hauptaugenmerk beim Spielekauf.
Warum manche so versessen auf Steam sind.... es ist auch Bequemlichkeit oder ? Alles in einer Spiele-Bibliothek zu haben. Warum ist es den so problematisch einen Doppelklick auf einen anderen Launcher zu machen ? Kostet 2,3 Sekunden Zeit. Ich finde es echt gut das sich mal jemand traut den Platzhirschen Steam anzugehen Konkurrenz belebt doch bekanntlich das Geschäft


----------



## matrixfehler (5. Juli 2019)

GoldenGamerXL schrieb:


> Warum manche so versessen auf Steam sind.... es ist auch Bequemlichkeit oder ? Alles in einer Spiele-Bibliothek zu haben. Warum ist es den so problematisch einen Doppelklick auf einen anderen Launcher zu machen ? Kostet 2,3 Sekunden Zeit. Ich finde es echt gut das sich mal jemand traut den Platzhirschen Steam anzugehen Konkurrenz belebt doch bekanntlich das Geschäft



Da hast Du teilweise recht, aber wie ich bereits weiter unten geschrieben habe: Ich mag es als EINE Anlaufstelle.

Und würde es hier nur um einen zweiten Launcher gehen, drauf geschissen.
Aber das schaukelt sich ja langsam hoch.

Ich will es Dir so demonstrieren, wie ich es wahrgenommen habe.

- Valve kommt 2004 (oder so) mit Steam. Viele installieren es, weil sie HL2 und CS spielen wollen. 
Steam entwickelt sich und wird zur Gamingzentrale auf vielen PCs.
- Dann kommt irgendwann Origin und ich bin etwas überrascht, dass ich meine Spiele nun in 2 Launchern drin hab, aber denk mir noch dabei "etwas unpraktisch, aber geht schon"
- Dann kommt Uplay und ich nehme es zuerst gar nicht als Launcher war, muss über Steam gekaufte Spiele auch bei Uplay irgendwie registrieren. Ergebnis: Ich habe jetzt mehrere Uplay-Accounts, deren Zugangsdaten ich mir nicht merken kann. Kundenservice weigert sich, die Accounts zusammenzulegen.
Ich bin etwas genervt.
- Zwischendurch hat Blizzard irgendso ein Ding aufgemacht, was ich wieder vergessen habe
- Zuletzt war irgendwie Bethesda mit so einem Launcher unterwegs
- Jetzt ist es Epic
- Demnächst kommt vielleicht SquareEnix 

Nagel mich nicht auf die Reihenfolge fest.
Aber das Ergebnis ist: Bald habe ich alle meine Spiele über 10 Launcher verteilt und dann sind es nicht mehr 2.5sk um den "anderen" Launcher zu starten,
sondern 10x Zugangsdaten merken und im schlechtesten Fall 10x irgendwo schauen, wo ich welches Spiel jetzt hatte...

Und DAS nervt mich jetzt halt.
Dabei geht es nicht um die Konkurrenz, die das Geschäft belebt, sondern darum es dem Spieler wieder unnötig umständlich zu machen.

Denn ich bin ein Gamer. Ich spiele die Spiele, die mich interessieren (zumindest auf PC) und da boykottiere ich doch keinen Launcher um mich um das Spiel zu bringen...


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2019)

GoldenGamerXL schrieb:


> Ich finde es echt gut das sich mal jemand traut den Platzhirschen Steam anzugehen Konkurrenz belebt doch bekanntlich das Geschäft



Sehe ich grundsätzlich ähnlich.
Mir gefällt Epics Alternative  (noch!) nicht wirklich, aber ich mag die Idee, Quasimonopole aufzubrechen und mehr Wettbewerb zu erzwingen.


----------



## nevermind85 (5. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nein. Aber das schließt ja Kritik nicht aus.



Also in der Diskussion um den Epic Store habe ich noch nicht einen einzigen Kritikpunkt gelesen. 
Was Du als Kritik bezeichnest, ist nichts weiter als meckern, denn Kritik ist i.d.R. sachlich. Und Aussagen wie "Steam darf das, weil die HL2 selbst entwickelt haben" sind vieles, aber nicht sachlich und schon gar keine Kritik.
Man könnte natürlich argumentieren, dass die Fragmentierung des Spiele-Markts aus Sicht der Spieler dazu führt, das Komfort verloren geht. Dabei wird dann aber natürlich unter den Tisch gekehrt, dass Steam seit Jahren ein de facto Monopol im Online-Vertrieb von Spielen hat. Und Monopole sind für die Kunden nie gut. Und wie man bei Steam auch gut sehen kann, für die Entwickler auch nicht unbedingt.
Man könnte argumentieren, dass Epic ja durch Exklusiv-Deals Spieler daran hindert, ein bestimmtes Spiel zu spielen. Dabei wird aber ignoriert, dass die sogenannten Exklusiv-Deals bei Epic nicht bedeuten, dass diese Spiele nie irgendwo anders verfügbar sind; soweit ich weiß, gelten diese Deals immer nur für einen definierten Zeitraum. Wer vorher spielen will, muss den Weg über Epic nehmen. Wer das nicht möchte, muss eben warten. Übrigens ganz im Gegensatz zu Steam, denn dort gibt es noch einige Spiele, die NUR dort gezockt werden können.
Der m.M.n. einzige Kritikpunkt am Epic-Store wäre dann noch die aggressive Vermarktungs-Strategie. Wobei an der Stelle gerne ignoriert wird, dass niemand einen Entwickler zwingt, zeit-exklusiv über Epic zu vertreiben. Steam bietet da einfach die schlechteren Konditionen. In dem Zusammenhang muss ich auch an den moralischen Aspekt denken, der ja hier angesprochen wurde. Und da zweifle ich dann schon an der Zurechnungsfähigkeit solcher Menschen. Denn die Entwickler lassen sich auf diese Deals ein, weil sie bei Epic mehr Geld verdienen. Das soll die Schuld von Epic sein?


----------



## GoldenGamerXL (5. Juli 2019)

matrixfehler schrieb:


> Da hast Du teilweise recht, aber wie ich bereits weiter unten geschrieben habe: Ich mag es als EINE Anlaufstelle.
> 
> Und würde es hier nur um einen zweiten Launcher gehen, drauf geschissen.
> Aber das schaukelt sich ja langsam hoch.
> ...



Keine Ahnung früher hatte man auch keine Launcher für Games und meine Bibliothek hieß " Schublade" da hatte ich alle Games an einem Ort 
Ich empfinde es trotz der gefühlt 10 Launcher immernoch angenehmer seine Games mit einem Klick runterladen zu können samt aller Patches und ggf DLC's als es noch früher war. Und das ist alles gar nicht soo lange her.
Wie lief das damals ? Man fuhr zu seinem Elektronikhändler des Vertrauens installiert zuhause das Game mit 11 CD's ( bei denen dann irgendwann eine verkratzt war und man nix mehr installieren konnte) dann sucht man sich Patches zusammen und in welcher Reihenfolge man sie installieren muss. Dann habe ich mir einen Ordner gemacht indem ich die Patches gespeichert habe und mir einen kleine Anleitung als txt datei geschrieben habe wie (jetzt Patch1.01, dann language Pack, dann Patch 1.12...).

Heute wo hab ich mein game ? Ah Uplay, Anmelden drücken, installieren (mit guter Internetleitung in Minuten erledigt) spielen ! Da stört es mich echt kein bisschen für das nächste game nen anderen launcher zu öffnen.
Aber das ist ja auch NUR MEINE Meinung darf ja gern jeder anders sehen. ich finde halt nur das alles immer bequemer wird.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2019)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Also in der Diskussion um den Epic Store habe ich noch nicht einen einzigen Kritikpunkt gelesen.
> Was Du als Kritik bezeichnest, ist nichts weiter als meckern, denn Kritik ist i.d.R. sachlich. Und Aussagen wie "Steam darf das, weil die HL2 selbst entwickelt haben" sind vieles, aber nicht sachlich und schon gar keine Kritik.
> Man könnte natürlich argumentieren, dass die Fragmentierung des Spiele-Markts aus Sicht der Spieler dazu führt, das Komfort verloren geht. Dabei wird dann aber natürlich unter den Tisch gekehrt, dass Steam seit Jahren ein de facto Monopol im Online-Vertrieb von Spielen hat. Und Monopole sind für die Kunden nie gut. Und wie man bei Steam auch gut sehen kann, für die Entwickler auch nicht unbedingt.
> Man könnte argumentieren, dass Epic ja durch Exklusiv-Deals Spieler daran hindert, ein bestimmtes Spiel zu spielen. Dabei wird aber ignoriert, dass die sogenannten Exklusiv-Deals bei Epic nicht bedeuten, dass diese Spiele nie irgendwo anders verfügbar sind; soweit ich weiß, gelten diese Deals immer nur für einen definierten Zeitraum. Wer vorher spielen will, muss den Weg über Epic nehmen. Wer das nicht möchte, muss eben warten. Übrigens ganz im Gegensatz zu Steam, denn dort gibt es noch einige Spiele, die NUR dort gezockt werden können.
> Der m.M.n. einzige Kritikpunkt am Epic-Store wäre dann noch die aggressive Vermarktungs-Strategie. Wobei an der Stelle gerne ignoriert wird, dass niemand einen Entwickler zwingt, zeit-exklusiv über Epic zu vertreiben. Steam bietet da einfach die schlechteren Konditionen. In dem Zusammenhang muss ich auch an den moralischen Aspekt denken, der ja hier angesprochen wurde. Und da zweifle ich dann schon an der Zurechnungsfähigkeit solcher Menschen. Denn die Entwickler lassen sich auf diese Deals ein, weil sie bei Epic mehr Geld verdienen. Das soll die Schuld von Epic sein?



Epic bietet solche Deals an und am Anbieten ist Epic dran schuld. Denn ohne so ein riesengroßes Finanzpolster durch Fortnite und Co. könnte Epic solche Mätzchen mit seinen Exklusivdeals, den niedrigen Gebühren und Umsatzgarantien gar nicht abziehen und müßte ganz anders kalkulieren. Nämlich kostendeckend.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Epic bietet solche Deals an und am Anbieten ist Epic dran schuld. Denn ohne so ein riesengroßes Finanzpolster durch Fortnite und Co. könnte Epic solche Mätzchen mit seinen Exklusivdeals, den niedrigen Gebühren und Umsatzgarantien gar nicht abziehen und müßte ganz anders kalkulieren. Nämlich kostendeckend.



Valve kommt also nur ganz knapp über die Runden und ist die Mutter Theresa der Industrie,
Ihr Vorteil ist, dass sie eigentlich diktieren könne, was sie verlangen. Denn die Entwickler sind auf STEAM praktisch angewiesen.
Ob jetzt das viel besser ist...

Warum ist ein Anbieter Schuld, wenn anscheinend ein (legales) Bedürfnis da ist?
Das erschliesst sich mir noch immer nicht.


----------



## nevermind85 (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Epic bietet solche Deals an und am Anbieten ist Epic dran schuld. Denn ohne so ein riesengroßes Finanzpolster durch Fortnite und Co. könnte Epic solche Mätzchen mit seinen Exklusivdeals, den niedrigen Gebühren und Umsatzgarantien gar nicht abziehen und müßte ganz anders kalkulieren. Nämlich kostendeckend.



Gute Logik. Wer anbietet, ist an allem Schuld 

Offensichtlich hast du nicht mitbekommen, das Epic diese Vermarktung nur so lange fahren will, bis sich der Store selbst trägt.
Abgesehen davon: Was kümmert es Dich, wie das ganze finanziell aufgebaut ist? Ist das Neid, weil Epic so erfolgreich ist und mit diesem Erfolg jetzt ein jahrelanges Monopol aufbricht?
Zum Start des Epic Stores, bzw. bereits davor hat Tim Sweeny schon Kalkulationen durchgeführt, zu welchen Konditionen so ein Store kostendeckend und sogar gewinnbringend betrieben werden kann; Du kannst es gerne selbst nachlesen, aber Steam kommt dabei nicht gut weg.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2019)

*Steam: Gabe Newell äußert sich über Exklusiv-Spiele*

Sweeney ist ein Dampfplauderer vor dem Herren. Wenn die Fortnite-Einnahmen mal wegbrechen kann er ja mal beweisen was an seinem Gerede dran ist. 

Aber es ist schon bezeichnend wie die die Epic permanent verteidigen und Sweeney als Heilsbringer sehen. Dabei hat der Typ nichts weiter als eine abstrakte Wut auf Steam bzw. auch Neid darüber daß Steam es geschafft hat so groß zu werden und klein Sweeney bisher immer nur noch ein kleines Lichtlein geblieben ist (trotz Unreal-Engine und trotz Fortnite. Jetzt hat er halt dank Finanzpolster durch Fortnite Steam den Krieg erklärt. Nicht weil er auf Seiten der Gamer steht. Nein weil er glaubt Steam vom Thron stoßen zu können. Dafür setzt er seine Finanzreserven ein.

Und man kann die Kosten von einem rudimentären Client ohne jeglichen Komfort und Service nicht als Grundlage der Diskussion nehmen.

Daß Steam nicht Mutter Theresa ist weiß ich auch. Sie wollen und müssen Geld verdienen. Und  Steam muß sich auch bewegen.

Eine normale kostendeckende Kalkulation liegt aber über den 11% incl. Umsatzgarantien von Epic aber sicher auch unter den 30% von Steam. Wo man nun incl. Gewinn den so eine Firma auch machen muss die Grenze zieht muß man sehen. Ich sag mal die Wahrheit liegt irgendwo dazwischen, tendenziell mittig bis leicht Richtung Kalkulation von Steam. Ich tippe mal so aus dem Bauch heraus auf eine realistische Kalkulationsmarge (einkalkuliert auch die Unterstützung der Indies und der Starthilfen von kleinen Unternehmen, Chatfunktion, Forum, Kuratorservice etc. pp bei einem solchen Clienten incl. dem Umfeld wie Steam auf zwischen 20-25%. Deutlich unter dem was Steam verlangt aber auch weit von Epics Dumpinglevel entfernt.


----------



## nevermind85 (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sweeney ist ein Dampfplauderer vor dem Herren. Wenn die Fortnite-Einnahmen mal wegbrechen kann er ja mal beweisen was an seinem Gerede dran ist.



Wenn Fortnite mal kein Geld mehr abwerfen sollte, gibt es immer noch die Unreal-Engine. 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und man kann die Kosten von einem rudimentären Client ohne jeglichen Komfort und Service nicht als Grundlage der Diskussion nehmen.



Komfort? Service? Redest Du immer noch von Steam?
Der Epic Store ist ein Store, nichts weiter. Wenn Du jetzt irgendwelche Kalkulationen herbei fabulierst und voraussetzt, dass da noch Foren, Communities und was weiß ich noch alles dran hängen, ist das dein Rechenfehler oO
Und Du kannst das auch nicht als allgemeingültige Grundlage voraussetzen. Für mich ist abgesehen von einigen Modding-Sektionen absolut alles, was bei Steam nix mit dem Store zu tun hat, überflüssig und wurde noch nie von mir genutzt. Und damit bin ich garantiert nicht alleine.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2019)

*Steam: Gabe Newell äußert sich über Exklusiv-Spiele*

Mit der Unreal-Engine macht Epic aber bei weitem nicht die Einnahmen wie mit Fortnite.

Und nur weil Du Funktionen selber nicht nutzt brauchst Du nicht von anderen auszugehen. 

Und wenn ich Steams 30% vergleiche muß ich natürlich auch den Funktionsumfang, was Steam bietet usw. zugrundelegen, was denn sonst? Soll ich da Epic (die nicht mal einen schnöden Warenkorb haben, keine Chatfunktion, keine Foren, kein Bewertungssystem oder gar Kuratoren, Steamworks, geschweige denn so eine Unterstützung für Indies bieten wie Steam) hernehmen? Lach mal kurz.

Ich kann nicht einen Mercedes hinstellen und dann mit Dacialevel kalkulieren. 

Schon diese Aussage von Dir disqualifiziert Dich für eine seriöse Diskussion.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2019)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Also in der Diskussion um den Epic Store habe ich noch nicht einen einzigen Kritikpunkt gelesen.


Über das für und wider wurde in den letzten Monaten schon oft genug debattiert. Wenn du die bis dato angeführten Punkte nicht als Kritikpunkte ansiehst, kann ich dir auch nicht helfen. E



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Was Du als Kritik bezeichnest, ist nichts weiter als meckern, denn Kritik ist i.d.R. sachlich.


Zumindest hier im Forum sind die wenigsten unsachlich.



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Dabei wird dann aber natürlich unter den Tisch gekehrt, dass Steam seit Jahren ein de facto Monopol im Online-Vertrieb von Spielen hat. Und Monopole sind für die Kunden nie gut.


Und welchen Nachteil habe ich, wenn es nur Steam oder generell nur eine Vertriebsplattform geben würde? Mal völlig abgesehen von DRM und Onlinebindung. Beides ist doof. Aber Valve diktiert keine Preise. Steam ist letztlich nur (ebenso wie der Epic Store) eine Vertriebsplattform, über die Entwickler ihre Produkte anbieten. Steam ist nichts anderes als ein digitaler Marktplatz.



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Und wie man bei Steam auch gut sehen kann, für die Entwickler auch nicht unbedingt.


Und Epic geht den Weg, den Entwicklern Vorteile zu schaffen, nicht aber dem Kunden. Wird halt auch gern ignoriert. Was hab ich denn als Kunde davon, im Epic Store zu kaufen? Außer das Spiel. Wenn ich warte, krieg ich das Spiel ein Jahr später auch auf Steam und das vlt. auch bedeutend günstiger. Das einzige, was für den Epic Store sprechen könnte, sind die kostenlosen Spiele, die regelmäßig angeboten werden. Aber das reicht nicht. Zumal diese aus meiner persönlichen Sicht auch nicht besonders interessant sind.



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Man könnte argumentieren, dass Epic ja durch Exklusiv-Deals Spieler daran hindert, ein bestimmtes Spiel zu spielen. Dabei wird aber ignoriert, dass die sogenannten Exklusiv-Deals bei Epic nicht bedeuten, dass diese Spiele nie irgendwo anders verfügbar sind; soweit ich weiß, gelten diese Deals immer nur für einen definierten Zeitraum. Wer vorher spielen will, muss den Weg über Epic nehmen.


Für den Kunden ist das aber nicht sinnvoll. Der Epic Store hat rein gar nichts, was für den Kunden interessant sein könnte, außer Spiele, die es halt nach nem Jahr Exklusivität woanders und billiger auch gibt. 

Würde der Epic Store beispielsweise die Möglichkeit bieten, sich mit den anderen Launchern zu verknüpfen und somit die Spielebibliotheken zusammen fassen, würde ich persönlich sogar noch über die Exklusivität hinweg sehen, weil das ein Feature wäre, was ziemlich geil ist und mir als Kunden auch was bringt. Ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal wäre das trotzdem nicht, da Steam bereits eine ähnliche Funktion bietet und man steamfremde Software mit dem Launcher verknüpfen kann. 

Aber Reviews, die durch den Entwickler unterbunden werden können? Kein Warenkorb? usw. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob sich mittlerweile dahin gehend was zum besseren geändert hat, aber so war der Stand vor einigen Wochen noch. Der Epic Store macht auf mich den Eindruck, wie schnell mal eben zusammengeschustert. Er hinkt anderen Stores meilenweit hinterher. Der Standard ist aber nunmal das, was Steam und Co. bieten. Daran muss sich der Epic Store messen lassen. 

Und den zuvor versprochenen Preisvorteil für den Kunden gibt's auch nicht. Mag ja sein, dass Epic bessere Konditionen für den Entwickler bietet, aber glaubst du ernsthaft, dass der Kunde da einen Vorteil hat? "Monopol ist nicht gut und immer ein Nachteil" ist leicht gesagt (und auch grundsätzlich nicht falsch). Aber ich hab in dieser Debatte noch nie gelesen, dass der Epic Store irgendeinen Vorteil für den Kunden bringt. Welchen denn? Egal, aus welcher Perspektive ich es betrachte, aus Kundensicht sehe ich keinen Vorteil. 

Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit mir so viele Launcher und Stores zum Vorteil gereichen sollen. Steam, Epic Store, Origin, Uplay, battle.net, diverse Launcher für diverse MMOs usw. Von Konkurrenzkampf kann hier gar keine Rede sein, weil quasi jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Eher kann man hier von Koexistenz reden, aber keinesfalls von Konkurrenz. Schon gar nicht, wenn da eine Firma aggressiv Exklusivdeals unternimmt und sich dazu noch dreist als "Heilsbringer" hinstellt. Das ist nicht illegal, aber schön auch nicht. 

Steinigt mich ruhig, aber in dem Fall halte ich es für vorteilhafter, wenn es nur eine Vertriebsplattform geben würde. Muss ja nichtmal zwangsläufig Steam sein. Noch besser wäre natürlich eine komplette Abkehr von Exklusivität und das Angebot eines Produktes auf allen gängigen Plattformen. Denn nur so kann ein fairer Wettbewerb zwischen den Plattformbetreibern entstehen. Sowohl das eine, als auch das andere halte ich für bedeutend kundenfreundlicher als das, was aktuell gegeben ist. Aber das kann ja jeder sehen, wie er will. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Wer das nicht möchte, muss eben warten. Übrigens ganz im Gegensatz zu Steam, denn dort gibt es noch einige Spiele, die NUR dort gezockt werden können.


Was aber weniger daran liegt, dass Valve Exklusivdeals unternimmt, sondern viel mehr daran, dass Steam nach wie vor die größte Onlineplattform für Spiele ist und dementsprechend viele User erreicht. Gerade für Indie-Entwickler macht es Steam sehr einfach, das Produkt zu vertreiben (zumal Steam bekanntermaßen sehr unkritisch zu sein scheint). 

Es gibt zig Titel, die es auch auf anderen Plattformen gibt, etwa bei GoG. Ubisoft-Titel gibt es sowohl auf Steam, als auch bei Uplay und selbst (ältere) EA-Titel gibt es noch auf Steam, sowie im Origin-Store. Dazu kommen noch diverse MMOs, die man auch auf den entwicklereigenen Seiten laden und registrieren kann, wenn man will. Nur macht der Großteil der bei Steam angebotenen Titel eben der Indie-Bereich aus, bzw. Nischenprodukte, und nicht der AAA-Bereich. Und für Indie-Entwickler würde der Vertrieb auf mehreren Plattformen zwar eine potentiell größere Reichweite bedeuten, aber auch mehr Kosten aufgrund der Abgaben. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Das soll die Schuld von Epic sein?


Was rein das Angebot angeht, ja. Natürlich gehören zu sowas zwei und die Vertragspartner sind genauso schuld. Das Gegenteil hat ja auch keiner behauptet.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:
			
		

> Eine normale kostendeckende Kalkulation liegt aber über den 11% incl. Umsatzgarantien von Epic...



interessant. woher nimmst du dieses wissen? (mal ab davon, dass es 12% sind).


----------



## nevermind85 (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mit der Unreal-Engine macht Epic aber bei weitem nicht die Einnahmen wie mit Fortnite.



Na los, wenn Du Dich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnst, Zahlen bitte.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und nur weil Du Funktionen nicht nutzt brauchst Du nicht von anderen auszugehen.



Ach, aber Du kannst das schon machen, weil sonst Deine Rechnung nicht mehr aufgeht? Doppel-Moral vom Feinsten, aber mir unseröse Diskussion vorwerfen. Genau mein Humor.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wenn ich Steams 30% vergleiche muß ich natürlich auch den Funktionsumfang, was Steam bietet usw. zugrundelegen, was denn sonst?



Wo hat sich Epic auf die Fahne geschrieben, um Steams Communities oder was auch immer Du meinst zu konkurrieren?
Es geht um Marktanteile einer Online-Distributions-Plattform für Spiele und genau darauf basiert Sweeneys Kalkulation. Wenn Du das nicht kapieren willst, soll mir das Recht sein..
Was Steam noch nebenbei treibt und anbietet ist vollkommen irrelevant. Und wenn diese Nebenkriegsschauplätze dafür sorgen, dass es für Entwickler attraktiver ist, mit Epic zusammen zu arbeiten, wird Steam früher oder später massive Probleme bekommen.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht einen Mercedes hinstellen und dann mit Dacialevel kalkulieren.



Der Vergleich passt hinten und vorne nicht aber Dir ging es ja eh nur darum, Steam auf- und Epic abzuwerten. Deswegen springe ich doch direkt zur nächsten Aussage, passt auch inhaltlich:



MichaelG schrieb:


> Schon diese Aussage von Dir disqualifiziert Dich für eine seriöse Diskussion.



Sollen Deine Aussagen Satire darstellen oder meinst Du das ernst? Wenn mal die ganzen polemischen Abschnitte und Aussagen gegen die Person Tim Sweeney aus Deinen Aussagen herausfiltere, steht da eine unpassenden "Kalkulation" und dass ich sowohl unseriös als auch nicht diskussions-fähig bin. Und was ich von Deinen Aussagen halte, habe ich weiter oben ja bereits ausgeführt.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was rein das Angebot angeht, ja. Natürlich gehören zu sowas zwei und die Vertragspartner sind genauso schuld. Das Gegenteil hat ja auch keiner behauptet.



Eben das ist mein Problem.

Das liest man hier nieregnds: EPIC ist das alleinige Böse unter der Sonne:
Es ist alleine EPICs Schuld, dass sie ein anderes Angebot machen (können oder wollen, sein dahingestellt), als Valve und das dann angenommen wird.

Gefühlte 90% schreiben dann:"Dann hole ich mir das Game halt ein paar Monate später in nem anderen Store".
Damit unterstützt man aber eben 50% dieses "bösen" Abkommens.
Das ist einfach heuchlerisch.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2019)

*Steam: Gabe Newell äußert sich über Exklusiv-Spiele*

Sinnlos zu diskutieren. Klar kann Sweeney mit so einem aktuellen Store anders kalkulieren als Steam. Das bezweifelt keiner. Aber die Differenz zwischen beiden ist bei einer seriösen Kalkulation sehr wahrscheinlich deutlich geringer als die aktuellen 18-19%. Nur will ich als Kunde einen gewissen Service haben. Ich nutze sowohl den Steamchat wie auch Steamworks und die Foren. Und das kostet halt auch Geld. Wie gesagt ich habe nie gesagt daß die 30% die Steam aufruft auch angemessen sind. Ich bezweifle aber ebenfalls daß die 11/12% von Epic selbst bei dem rudimentären Shop kostendeckend sein sollen. Erst Recht bei gewährten Umsatzgarantien. Und Steam hat einen viel dickeren Releasekatalog als Epic. 

Wenn Du das nicht machst ok. Das ist Dein Problem. Aber Du vergleichst immer Epics 12% mit Steams 30%. Eben Dacia mit Mercedes um mal einen Vergleich zu ziehen. Ohne irgendeine Rücksicht auf die Rahmenbedingungen zu nehmen. Und das ist hier Parodie in Reinkultur und nicht mein Einwand. Wessen Vergleich paßt hier nicht? Rofl* 

Oder wirfst Du Ferrari auch vor 200.000 EUR für das Basismodell zu nehmen wo es den VW Polo schon für 14.000 EUR gibt? Schließlich muss ein Ferrari ja nicht so viel bieten. 

Und wie ich darauf komme? Epic hat erst dann den „Angriff“ auf Steam eingeläutet wo Epic durch Fortnite längere Zeit Rekordeinnahmen hatte. Sweeney hatte schon immer eine Aversion gegen Steam. Warum hat er da nicht viel früher mit seiner Attacke losgelegt? Mal überlegen. Welche Gründe könnte es da geben? Vielleicht weil die Einnahmen für die Unreal-Engine bei weitem nicht so hoch sind wie Du annimmst und erst Fortnite so viel Geld in die Kassen spült, das er angreifen kann? (Kausalität)


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Eben das ist mein Problem.
> 
> Das liest man hier nieregnds: EPIC ist das alleinige Böse unter der Sonne:
> Es ist alleine EPICs Schuld, dass sie ein anderes Angebot machen (können oder wollen, sein dahingestellt), als Valve und das dann angenommen wird.
> ...


Unrecht hast du ja nicht. Es wäre definitiv konsequent, GAR NICHT zu kaufen.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2019)

Mich würde mal ehrlich interessieren, was die eigentliche Motivation der Leute ist, die EPIC jetzt so furchtbar verteufeln?

Ist es am Ende die Angst, Steam könnte irgendwann "pleite" gehen, falls EPIC sich durchsetzt? Und man würde am Ende die eigene "geliebte" Spielesammlung "verlieren?

Ich möchte versuchen, zu verstehen, was die Leute so aufregt, denn in dem Fall scheint es mir vielmehr eine emotionale, denn eine rationale Angelegenheit zu sein.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2019)

*Steam: Gabe Newell äußert sich über Exklusiv-Spiele*

Es ist schlichtweg eine Kombination aus Sweeneys Auftreten und den Exklusivdeals die Epic für mich total unsympathisch machen. und bei Firmen die mir unsympathisch sind kaufe ich nichts. Das ist eine reine Prinzipsache.

Ich bezweifle aber auch, daß Epic Steam zu Fall bringen kann. Und ich würde wetten daß Gabe/Valve irgendwann gegensteuern wenn es denen arg zu bunt wird was Epic da treibt. Noch scheint sie Epics Auftreten mehr zu belustigen statt zum Nachdenken zu bewegen oder gar zu Gegenmaßnahmen zu verleiten.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Es ist schlichtweg eine Kombination aus Sweeneys Auftreten und den Exklusivdeals die Epic für mich total unsympathisch machen. und bei Firmen die mir unsympathisch sind kaufe ich nichts. Das ist eine reine Prinzipsache.



Daran ist ja auch nichts auszusetzen. Geht mir ja, wie gesagt "noch", ähnlich. Mir gefällt der Store aktuell noch nicht, also kaufe ich dort nichts (von Watchdogs 2 einmal abgesehen, aber das läuft ja eh über UPlay) 
Trotzdem scheinst Du Dich da recht leidenschaftlich reinzuhängen. 



> Ich bezweifle aber auch, daß Epic Steam zu Fall bringen kann. Und ich würde wetten daß Gabe/Valve irgendwann gegensteuern wenn es denen arg zu bunt wird was Epic da treibt.



Ich denke auch, dass Steam dann eine andere Strategie fahren wird. Aber genau das wäre ja die Art Wettbewerb, die ich begrüßen würde.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2019)

Weil mich die Beweihräucherung von Sweeney durch einige hier schlichtweg nervt.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juli 2019)

In Richtung Verteufeln geht meine Haltung jetzt nicht, aber die Argumente warum ich mit Epic nicht sympathisieren kann sind zahlreich:

- das "Aufkaufen" von Spielen kurz vorm Release obwohl Steam-Keys zuvor bestätigt wurden (nicht bei allen Fällen, ich weiss, aber allein "Metro" sollte als Schlagwort reichen)
- der Store ist schlicht unfertig, undurchsichtig, fehlerbehaftet (was beim letzten Sale sehr deutlich wurde)
- Null Service / Features die ich an Steam zu schätzen gelernt habe (eigener Walkthrough-Bereich, Tipps und Tricks, Mod-Anleitungen, Community-Dialog bei technischen Problemen, ...)
- kein Preisvorteil für mich als Endkunden
- Zeitexklusivität-Deals

Also... Warum sollte mich der EGS interessieren? Gratis-Spiele ziehen bei mir nicht, die bekomme ich auch hin und wieder aus anderen Quellen, u.a. Steam selbst.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Weil mich die Beweihräucherung von Sweeney durch einige hier schlichtweg nervt.



Ich habe eher das Gefühl, dass du Dich persönlich von dem Herrn angegriffen fühlst.

Ich lese seine Tweets & co nicht, weil die mir relativ egal sind.
Ich geh auch in Filme von Tom Cruise, mag den Typen aber ansonsten eher weniger.


----------



## MichaelG (5. Juli 2019)

Persönlich fühle ich mich nicht angegriffen. Finde die Firmenpolitik aber halt daneben, dazu den nicht vorhandenen Service...

Mich stört nur wie einige Epics Verhalten permanent gutreden und Ausreden dafür finden.


----------



## nevermind85 (5. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und welchen Nachteil habe ich, wenn es nur Steam oder generell nur eine Vertriebsplattform geben würde? Mal völlig abgesehen von DRM und Onlinebindung. Beides ist doof. Aber Valve diktiert keine Preise. Steam ist letztlich nur (ebenso wie der Epic Store) eine Vertriebsplattform, über die Entwickler ihre Produkte anbieten. Steam ist nichts anderes als ein digitaler Marktplatz.



Steam ist eben nicht nur einfach ein digitaler Marktplatz, sondern DER Marktplatz, der Dinge wie DRM gleich von Haus aus mitbringt. Etwas vergleichbares in der Größe und mit diesem Marktanteil gibt es nicht.
Und die Nachteile dieser Konstellation liegen auf der Hand: DRM, Account-Bindung, Abhängigkeit (auf die eigene Spiele-Bibliothek bezogen) sind schonmal generelle Kritikpunkte, die für alle Stores gleichermaßen gelten dürften.
Steam nimmt da aber eine besondere Rolle ein: durch das Monopol können sie zwar keine Endpreise diktieren, zumindest aber indirekt Einfluss auf die Preisgestaltung nehmen, da jeder Dev die Steam-Gebühren mit einkalkulieren muss.
Und mal nebenbei: Schon bei der Einführung von Steam haben die Devs damit geworben, dass bei digitalem Vertrieb die Endpreise purzeln werden. Was daraus geworden ist, sieht man ja bei aktuellen Titeln im Store. Böse Zungen würden meinen, man habe dieses Schein-Argument nur als Vorwand herangezogen, um den Spielern Dinge wie DRM unterzujubeln.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und Epic geht den Weg, den Entwicklern Vorteile zu schaffen, nicht aber dem Kunden. Wird halt auch gern ignoriert. Was hab ich denn als Kunde davon, im Epic Store zu kaufen? Außer das Spiel. Wenn ich warte, krieg ich das Spiel ein Jahr später auch auf Steam und das vlt. auch bedeutend günstiger. Das einzige, was für den Epic Store sprechen könnte, sind die kostenlosen Spiele, die regelmäßig angeboten werden. Aber das reicht nicht. Zumal diese aus meiner persönlichen Sicht auch nicht besonders interessant sind.



Sehe ich grundlegend anders... wenn Epic mir regelmäßig Spiele schenkt, ist das ein immenser Vorteil für den Kunden. Ob einem die Spiele zusagen oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich pers. hatte bisher auch noch keinen Anreiz, den Epic-Store zu nutzen. Nichts desto trotz ist es ein Vorteil. Aus genau dem Grund bin ich seit Jahren bei GoG.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber Reviews, die durch den Entwickler unterbunden werden können? Kein Warenkorb? usw. Ich kann nicht sagen, ob sich mittlerweile dahin gehend was zum besseren geändert hat, aber so war der Stand vor einigen Wochen noch. Der Epic Store macht auf mich den Eindruck, wie schnell mal eben zusammengeschustert. Er hinkt anderen Stores meilenweit hinterher. Der Standard ist aber nunmal das, was Steam und Co. bieten. Daran muss sich der Epic Store messen lassen.



Stimmt, diesen Vergleich verliert Epic aktuell. Bedenkt man jedoch die Entwicklungszeit von Steam und behält im Hinterkopf, dass der Epic Store noch nichtmal ein Jahr online ist, könnte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass da ganz sicher noch etwas passieren wird. Und all das, was Steam noch zusätzlich bietet, soll auch der Epic Store anbieten. Im Moment geht es aber eher darum, eine breite User-Basis aufzubauen.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und den zuvor versprochenen Preisvorteil für den Kunden gibt's auch nicht. Mag ja sein, dass Epic bessere Konditionen für den Entwickler bietet, aber glaubst du ernsthaft, dass der Kunde da einen Vorteil hat?



Nein glaube ich nicht. Ich habe da ja weoter oben schon was zu geschrieben. Das war bei der Steam-Einführung damals genau so.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Monopol ist nicht gut und immer ein Nachteil" ist leicht gesagt (und auch grundsätzlich nicht falsch). Aber ich hab in dieser Debatte noch nie gelesen, dass der Epic Store irgendeinen Vorteil für den Kunden bringt. Welchen denn? Egal, aus welcher Perspektive ich es betrachte, aus Kundensicht sehe ich keinen Vorteil.



Aktuell gibt es eben einige Zeit-Exklusiv-Titel sowie kostenlose Spiele. Wie schon geschrieben, dass muss jeder selbst wissen.
Was in Zukunft passiert, wenn Steam nicht mehr als Monopolist unterwegs ist, wird sich zeigen. Und das kann dann für den Kunden durchaus von Vorteil sein.
Aber wenn sich an der Marktsituation nichts ändert, ist das für den Kunden tendenziell negativ.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, inwieweit mir so viele Launcher und Stores zum Vorteil gereichen sollen. Steam, Epic Store, Origin, Uplay, battle.net, diverse Launcher für diverse MMOs usw. Von Konkurrenzkampf kann hier gar keine Rede sein, weil quasi jeder sein eigenes Süppchen kocht. Eher kann man hier von Koexistenz reden, aber keinesfalls von Konkurrenz. Schon gar nicht, wenn da eine Firma aggressiv Exklusivdeals unternimmt und sich dazu noch dreist als "Heilsbringer" hinstellt. Das ist nicht illegal, aber schön auch nicht.



Bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass sich Tim Sweeney einen Schrein hat bauen lassen, an dem man seinem Gottvater huldigen kann.
Steam hat ein Monopol, Sweeney meint, es geht auch günstiger. Wenn das bedeutet, dass sich Steam in Zukunft mehr um die User bemüht (bemühen muss), darf man das durchaus anerkennen.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Steinigt mich ruhig, aber in dem Fall halte ich es für vorteilhafter, wenn es nur eine Vertriebsplattform geben würde. Muss ja nichtmal zwangsläufig Steam sein. Noch besser wäre natürlich eine komplette Abkehr von Exklusivität und das Angebot eines Produktes auf allen gängigen Plattformen. Denn nur so kann ein fairer Wettbewerb zwischen den Plattformbetreibern entstehen. Sowohl das eine, als auch das andere halte ich für bedeutend kundenfreundlicher als das, was aktuell gegeben ist. Aber das kann ja jeder sehen, wie er will.



Eine >>Vertriebsplattform<< halte ich für mehr als fatal. Trennen wir Vertriebsplattform und Launcher, gebe ich Dir bei letzterem vollste Zustimmung. Wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe, baut GoG aktuell an so etwas herum. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und für Indie-Entwickler würde der Vertrieb auf mehreren Plattformen zwar eine potentiell größere Reichweite bedeuten, aber auch mehr Kosten aufgrund der Abgaben.



Hä? Ich entwickle ein Spiel und verkaufe es über Steam. Von meinen Einkünften pro Spiel drücke ich 25% an Steam ab.
Ich gehe zusätzlich noch zu Epic und biete dort ebenfalls an. Von meinen Einkünften pro Spiel drücke (habe die Zahlen nicht im Kopf) an Epic ab.
Insgesamt steigen natürlich meine Abgaben, aber ich nehme doch auch ein vielfaches mehr ein. Entweder haste da grad nen Denkfehler oder ich verstehe Deine Logik nicht, denn gerade für Indie-Entwickler ist es wichtig, eine maximal mögliche Zahl an Kunden zu erreichen.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Mich stört nur wie einige Epics Verhalten permanent gutreden und Ausreden dafür finden.



Ich habe den Thread jetzt noch einmal überflogen, konnte aber bei niemanden etwas finden, dass ich als "gutreden" bezeichnen würde. Wen oder was genau meinst Du?

Als Vergleich: Es gab hier früher einen User, "doomkeeper" (oder so), der in schönster Regelmäßigkeit Jubelarien über Valve & Steam vorgetragen hat. Hätte GabeN höchstpersönlich ihm einen Eimer Sche...e geschickt, er würde diesen heute wohl noch anbeten. 
Sowas habe ich in Bezug auf Epic hier noch bei keinem User erlebt.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Persönlich fühle ich mich nicht angegriffen. Finde die Firmenpolitik aber halt daneben, dazu den nicht vorhandenen Service...
> 
> Mich stört nur wie einige Epics Verhalten permanent gutreden und Ausreden dafür finden.



Gutreden macht hier doch niemand.
Ich seh hier niemanden jubeln und frohlocken über den Store.
Bissl Objektivität tut aber niemandem weh.

Der Store hat sicher seine Macken was ebenfalls niemand bestreitet.
Aber im Gegenzug STEAM/VALVE als "Schützenswert" zu betrachten, halte ich ebenso für verkehrt.


----------



## nevermind85 (5. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Sinnlos zu diskutieren. Klar kann Sweeney mit so einem aktuellen Store anders kalkulieren als Steam. Das bezweifelt keiner.



Doch, genau das hast du bezweifelt.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber die Differenz zwischen beiden ist bei einer seriösen Kalkulation sehr wahrscheinlich deutlich geringer als die aktuellen 18-19%. Nur will ich als Kunde einen gewissen Service haben. Ich nutze sowohl den Steamchat wie auch Steamworks und die Foren. Und das kostet halt auch Geld. Wie gesagt ich habe nie gesagt daß die 30% die Steam aufruft auch angemessen sind. Ich bezweifle aber ebenfalls daß die 11/12% von Epic selbst bei dem rudimentären Shop kostendeckend sein sollen. Erst Recht bei gewährten Umsatzgarantien. Und Steam hat einen viel dickeren Releasekatalog als Epic.



Du hast schon mitbekommen, wie lange es den Epic Store gibt? Die sind gerade auf Kundenfang, deswegen die Deals mit den Entwicklern. Das ist kein Dauerzustand, insbesondere nicht die Umsatzgarantie.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Du das nicht machst ok. Das ist Dein Problem. Aber Du vergleichst immer Epics 12% mit Steams 30%. Eben Dacia mit Mercedes um mal einen Vergleich zu ziehen. Ohne irgendeine Rücksicht auf die Rahmenbedingungen zu nehmen. Und das ist hier Parodie in Reinkultur und nicht mein Einwand. Wessen Vergleich paßt hier nicht? Rofl*



Der Rahmen sind aber nicht Steam-Works und Foren, sondern Spiele!



MichaelG schrieb:


> Oder wirfst Du Ferrari auch vor 200.000 EUR für das Basismodell zu nehmen wo es den VW Polo schon für 14.000 EUR gibt? Schließlich muss ein Ferrari ja nicht so viel bieten.



Lustig, sind wir im Bereich Spiele-Distribution schon so weit, dass Dinge wie Prestige den Preis bestimmen? Herrlich. Dir ist klar, was ein durchschnittlicher Ferrari an Material-Wert hat und was Du NUR für den Namen zahlst? Insofern bleibe ich dabei, der Vergleich ist Quatsch. Und nein, ich werfe das Ferrari nicht vor. Ich kaufe einfach keinen Ferrari und damit ist das Thema erledigt.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wie ich darauf komme? Epic hat erst dann den „Angriff“ auf Steam eingeläutet wo Epic durch Fortnite längere Zeit Rekordeinnahmen hatte. Sweeney hatte schon immer eine Aversion gegen Steam. Warum hat er da nicht viel früher mit seiner Attacke losgelegt? Mal überlegen. Welche Gründe könnte es da geben? Vielleicht weil die Einnahmen für die Unreal-Engine bei weitem nicht so hoch sind wie Du annimmst und erst Fortnite so viel Geld in die Kassen spült, das er angreifen kann? (Kausalität)



Verstehe, weil Dir keine andere Erklärung einfällt, muss es so sein, wie Du es Dir gedacht hast. Warum fragst Du Sweeney nicht einfach per Twitter, statt hier irgendwelche Spekulationen deinerseits als Fakt darzustellen?


----------



## anyboy (5. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Wo war denn deine Moral als uns Valve mit Steam sein *Exclusives *DRM aufgezwungen hat? Wo war denn da dein Boykott gegenüber dieser, sagen wir mal, Gamer Freiheitsberaubung.



Nix für ungut, aber ich betrachte Kopierschutz nicht als Freiheitsberaubung.

Kenne auch ehrlich gesagt niemanden, der noch halbwegs bei Verstand ist, der so denken würde. Wenn du glaubst, dass irgend eine Industrie weltweit tatenlos dabei zusehen wird, wie ihre Produkte im großen Stil gestohlen werden, ohne sich irgend eine Lösung dafür einfallen zu lassen, dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen. 

Sry, aber in deiner Wohnung treten scheinbar irgendwelche Dämpfe aus, die sich auf's Sprachzentrum auswirken.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2019)

nevermind85 schrieb:


> Etwas vergleichbares in der Größe und mit diesem Marktanteil gibt es nicht.


Völlig korrekt. Ändert aber nichts an meiner Aussage. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Und die Nachteile dieser Konstellation liegen auf der Hand: DRM, Account-Bindung, Abhängigkeit (auf die eigene Spiele-Bibliothek bezogen) sind schonmal generelle Kritikpunkte, die für alle Stores gleichermaßen gelten dürften.


Wieso wird dann fast ausschließlich Steam dafür kritisiert? Dass DRM und Account-Bindung nachteilig sein können und damit doof sind, hab ich ja selbst geschrieben. Aber das mal außen vorgelassen...welche Nachteile ergeben sich denn noch, wenn es nur einen digitalen Marktplatz, speziell Steam, geben würde? Da sind wir uns ja nämlich einig, dass diese genannten Punkte für alle Stores gleichermaßen zutreffen. Deswegen würde es, auf Basis dieser Punkte, keinen Unterschied machen, wenn es nur noch einen Store gibt. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Steam nimmt da aber eine besondere Rolle ein: durch das Monopol können sie zwar keine Endpreise diktieren, zumindest aber indirekt Einfluss auf die Preisgestaltung nehmen, da jeder Dev die Steam-Gebühren mit einkalkulieren muss.


Gilt aber auch für den Einzelhandel. Der nimmt sogar noch mehr als Valve. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Und mal nebenbei: Schon bei der Einführung von Steam haben die Devs damit geworben, dass bei digitalem Vertrieb die Endpreise purzeln werden. Was daraus geworden ist, sieht man ja bei aktuellen Titeln im Store. Böse Zungen würden meinen, man habe dieses Schein-Argument nur als Vorwand herangezogen, um den Spielern Dinge wie DRM unterzujubeln.


Und dieses Scheinargument bringt nun auch Epic. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Sehe ich grundlegend anders... wenn Epic mir regelmäßig Spiele schenkt, ist das ein immenser Vorteil für den Kunden. Ob einem die Spiele zusagen oder nicht, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, ich pers. hatte bisher auch noch keinen Anreiz, den Epic-Store zu nutzen. Nichts desto trotz ist es ein Vorteil. Aus genau dem Grund bin ich seit Jahren bei GoG.


Ich sagte doch selbst, dass das für den Epic Store sprechen würde.  Dass die kostenlosen Titel eher uninteressant sind, habe ich ja auch nur aus meiner persönlichen Sicht heraus geschrieben. Oder war das zu ungenau formuliert? Wenn ja, Entschuldigung. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Stimmt, diesen Vergleich verliert Epic aktuell. Bedenkt man jedoch die Entwicklungszeit von Steam und behält im Hinterkopf, dass der Epic Store noch nichtmal ein Jahr online ist, könnte man zu dem Schluss kommen, dass da ganz sicher noch etwas passieren wird. Und all das, was Steam noch zusätzlich bietet, soll auch der Epic Store anbieten. Im Moment geht es aber eher darum, eine breite User-Basis aufzubauen.


Und das geht nicht, indem man zusätzlich einen Store in die Welt setzt, der von Anfang an was bietet und nicht den Eindruck macht, als wäre er "nebenbei zusammengeschustert"?  Wer mit Geld für Exklusivdeals um sich werfen kann, kann auch einen Store entwickeln, der von Haus aus heutigen Standards entspricht, idealerweise noch ein kundenfreundliches Alleinstellungsmerkmal aufweist und nicht auf dem Stand von 2003 herum tümpelt. 

Interessant wird es allerdings vor allem dann, wenn Epic sich nicht mehr dazu in der Lage sieht, so viel Kohle zu verballern. Allein durch die UE werden die zwar gute Einnahmen haben. Aber die erlauben es nicht, so viel Kohle zu verprassen. Sonst hätte Epic den Schritt "Epic Store" ja schon längst vorher gewagt. Fortnite ist der eigentliche Goldesel. Aber auch der lebt nicht ewig. Und der Epic Store hat aktuell gar nicht so viel Angebote. Der Epic Store dürfte aktuell ein Minusgeschäft für Epic sein (was die sicherlich einkalkuliert haben. Ganz doof sind die Jungs bei Epic ja doch nicht). Aber Epic wird nicht ewig mit Geld locken können und dann müssen die irgendwie die Konditionen überarbeiten, um Einnahmen mit dem Epic Store zu generieren. Mit Sicherheit wird es dann auch für den Entwickler wieder teurer. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Nein glaube ich nicht. Ich habe da ja weoter oben schon was zu geschrieben. Das war bei der Steam-Einführung damals genau so.


Eben. Also wäre der nächste vermeintliche "Vorteil" (der sowieso nicht existiert) dahin. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Aktuell gibt es eben einige Zeit-Exklusiv-Titel sowie kostenlose Spiele. Wie schon geschrieben, dass muss jeder selbst wissen.
> Was in Zukunft passiert, wenn Steam nicht mehr als Monopolist unterwegs ist, wird sich zeigen. Und das kann dann für den Kunden durchaus von Vorteil sein.
> Aber wenn sich an der Marktsituation nichts ändert, ist das für den Kunden tendenziell negativ.


Welche Vorteile das sein sollen, ist mir immernoch nicht klar. An der Preisgestaltung wird sich im Grunde nichts ändern, da die Plattformbetreiber Valve und Epic zu wenig Einfluss darauf haben. 

Hätte nVidia ein de facto Monopol im Desktop, Mobile und Konsolenbereich, würde ich ohne wenn und aber zustimmen. Die produzieren ihren Kram ja selbst und können die Preise daher auch diktieren. Da braucht es einfach Konkurrenz. Aber ich sehe nach wie vor keinen Vorteil bei unterschiedlichen Vertriebsplattformen. Hier gibt es überhaupt keine Konkurrenz untereinander, geschweige denn einen Konkurrenzkampf. Den kann es gar nicht geben. WEIL ja alle ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen. Origin ist keine Konkurrenz zu Steam, weil dort nur hauseigene Titel vertrieben werden. Uplay ist keine Konkurrenz zu Origin, weil Ubisoft hauseigene Spiele auf Steam, Uplay und neuerdings auch Epic vertreibt.  GoG fährt mit dem "good old games" eine völlig andere Schiene als Steam und Co. Und Epic schließt den Rest sowieso durch die Zeitexklusivität kategorisch aus. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Bitte die Kirche im Dorf lassen. Ist ja nun nicht so, dass sich Tim Sweeney einen Schrein hat bauen lassen, an dem man seinem Gottvater huldigen kann.
> Steam hat ein Monopol, Sweeney meint, es geht auch günstiger. Wenn das bedeutet, dass sich Steam in Zukunft mehr um die User bemüht (bemühen muss), darf man das durchaus anerkennen.


Aber genau das ist doch der Knackpunkt...Günstiger wird's nur für den Entwickler, nicht aber für uns User. Wir zahlen doch die selben Preise, wie auf Steam. Und ich glaube auch nicht wirklich daran, dass die Spiele, die nächstes Jahr dann auch auf Steam erscheinen, gleich günstiger zu haben sind. 



nevermind85 schrieb:


> Hä? Ich entwickle ein Spiel und verkaufe es über Steam. Von meinen Einkünften pro Spiel drücke ich 25% an Steam ab.
> Ich gehe zusätzlich noch zu Epic und biete dort ebenfalls an. Von meinen Einkünften pro Spiel drücke (habe die Zahlen nicht im Kopf) an Epic ab.
> Insgesamt steigen natürlich meine Abgaben, aber ich nehme doch auch ein vielfaches mehr ein. Entweder haste da grad nen Denkfehler oder ich verstehe Deine Logik nicht, denn gerade für Indie-Entwickler ist es wichtig, eine maximal mögliche Zahl an Kunden zu erreichen.


Die man aktuell vor allem auf Steam am einfachsten erreicht. Aber davon ab war das tatsächlich ein Denkfehler meinerseits.  

Dennoch vermute ich mal, dass man es bei Epic deutlich schwerer haben dürfte. Die suchen sich ja augenscheinlich doch sehr gezielt Publisher raus, mit denen sie Deals abschließen können. An kleinen Fischen, die unabhängig sind, scheinen die eher wenig Interesse zu haben. 




Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread jetzt noch einmal überflogen, konnte aber bei niemanden etwas finden, dass ich als "gutreden" bezeichnen würde. Wen oder was genau meinst Du?
> 
> Als Vergleich: Es gab hier früher einen User, "doomkeeper" (oder so), der in schönster Regelmäßigkeit Jubelarien über Valve & Steam vorgetragen hat. Hätte GabeN höchstpersönlich ihm einen Eimer Sche...e geschickt, er würde diesen heute wohl noch anbeten.
> Sowas habe ich in Bezug auf Epic hier noch bei keinem User erlebt.



Doomkeeper kenn ich noch. Warum der hier nicht mehr aktiv ist...  

Und dann gibt es noch Batze, der Valve und Steam selbst dann verteufeln würde, wenn Valve das kundenfreundlichste Unternehmen aller Zeiten wäre und ihm die Spiele kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen würde.


----------



## Batze (5. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Warum hast du Steam nicht einfach boykottiert?


Habe ich ja die ersten Jahre gemacht, da war das ganze noch nicht so schlimm. Aber irgendwann kam man an Steam einfach nicht mehr vorbei, oder man hätte sich ein anderes Hobby suchen müssen.


----------



## Batze (5. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber ich betrachte Kopierschutz nicht als Freiheitsberaubung.
> 
> Kenne auch ehrlich gesagt niemanden, der noch halbwegs bei Verstand ist, der so denken würde. Wenn du glaubst, dass irgend eine Industrie weltweit tatenlos dabei zusehen wird, wie ihre Produkte im großen Stil gestohlen werden, ohne sich irgend eine Lösung dafür einfallen zu lassen, dann kann ich dir auch nicht mehr helfen.
> 
> Sry, aber in deiner Wohnung treten scheinbar irgendwelche Dämpfe aus, die sich auf's Sprachzentrum auswirken.


Also Stop mal bitte, es geht hier nicht um Kopierschutz, sondern um DRM. Das sind zwei ganz verschiedene paar Schuhe. Also wenn du das noch nicht mal weißt und aufgrund deiner Umwissenheit auch noch anfängst User zu beleidigen. Da hört der Spass dann wirklich auf.


----------



## omega0815 (5. Juli 2019)

Steam ist ja schon lange auf dem Markt. Und wer das Vergnügen hatte schon einmal ein unbrauchbares Spiel wieder zurückgeben zu wollen, dann Kontakt zu ein Service-Bot aufnimmt, der alles ablehnt und im Anschluss eine Kontosperre erfolgt, nur weil wegen nicht erbrachter Gegenleistung auch die Vorkasse wieder zurückgeholt wird, tja der wechselt gern auch die Plattform. So, wie mir selbst geschehen, Wohlwissend, dass die Service-Pauke dich bei den anderen Stores dann auch voll treffen kann. Kurz: Kein "nur" Steam ist schlecht, sondern Vielfalt belebt dem Markt und stärkt auch den Kunden, weil ich eben die Wahl habe, ob ich eine oder mehrere Plattformen wähle oder auch aus bestimmten Gründen jene abwähle. Vlt. kommt Valve mal wieder runter von seinem hohen Roß und vtl. gibt es auch eine "Götterdämmerung" für die anderen "Epic"-Store(s) der Welt. Exklusiv-Titel sind daher nur eine Marketingschraube, die nicht jedem gefallen muss. Ich find es gut, weil auch Entwickler einen Anspruch auf erbrachte Leistungen haben. Wer den Preis dafür nicht zahlen will, muss halt warten. Für die Entscheidungsfindung, ob ein Titel "exklusiv" gut ist helfen wiederum Magazine, wie PCGames. Gibst dann halt Geld für die Meinungsbildung aus oder kaufst exklusiv - jedem seine Entscheidung. Wohlmöglich, dass Entwickler gerne viel Feedback haben möchten, der bei Exklusiv-Titeln eher geringer ausfällt, weil weniger Kunden es erwerben wollen und Kunden sich vielleicht auch komplett von den Studios abwenden, wegen "mir doch egal als Entwickler, weil ich mein Geld schon bekomme habe". Warten wir doch einfach, wie sich das Ganze so entwickelt. Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und dann gibt es noch Batze, der Valve und Steam selbst dann verteufeln würde, wenn Valve das kundenfreundlichste Unternehmen aller Zeiten wäre und ihm die Spiele kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen würde.



Ich sehe keinen Sinn darin, Unternehmen zu verteufeln. Jedenfalls nicht so "harmlose", wie das bei Videogames-Herstellern der Fall ist. 

Sie sind logischerweise allesamt profitorientiert und somit weiß ich von vornherein, dass sie nur mein "Bestes" wollen, sprich: mein Geld. 
Damit kann man sich *eigentlich* gut arrangieren. 

Ich für meinen Teil bin nur daran interessiert, dass für mich beste P/L-Verhältnis rauszuschlagen, der Rest ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal.*


*Jedenfalls, was diese Branche betrifft. Ich achte grundsätzlich schon auf umweltfreundliche/nachhaltige Produkte/faire Produktionsbedingungen**, etc. 

** Ja, ich weiß, "Crunch"...lässt sich imho aber trotzdem nicht 1:1 mit asiatischen "Sweatshops" vergleichen, da die "Betroffenen" durchaus gut entlohnt werden.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also wenn du das noch nicht mal weißt und aufgrund deiner Umwissenheit auch noch anfängst User zu beleidigen. Da hört der Spass dann wirklich auf.


Btw. bin ich eigentlich der Einzige dem auffällt das Anyboy sowohl vom Posting-Antwortverhalten als auch vom Ton dem Schema eines anderen Users vor einigen Wochen entspricht ?

Mir fällt nur nicht mehr der Name ein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin nur daran interessiert, dass für mich beste P/L-Verhältnis rauszuschlagen, der Rest ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal.*
> 
> 
> *Jedenfalls, was diese Branche betrifft. Ich achte grundsätzlich schon auf umweltfreundliche/nachhaltige Produkte/faire Produktionsbedingungen**, etc.
> ...



"Spiele aus biologischem Anbau. Nachhaltigkeit ist unser Ding"


----------



## Spassbremse (5. Juli 2019)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> "Spiele aus biologischem Anbau. Nachhaltigkeit ist unser Ding"



Und wir nennen unsere Firma...BIOWARE!


----------



## anyboy (5. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Also Stop mal bitte, es geht hier nicht um Kopierschutz, sondern um DRM. Das sind zwei ganz verschiedene paar Schuhe. Also wenn du das noch nicht mal weißt und aufgrund deiner Umwissenheit auch noch anfängst User zu beleidigen. Da hört der Spass dann wirklich auf.



Nein, sind keine zwei paar Schuhe. 

"Digitale Rechteverwaltung bezeichnet Verfahren, mit denen die Nutzung digitaler Medien kontrolliert werden soll. Vor allem bei digital vorliegenden Film- und Tonaufnahmen, aber auch bei Software, elektronischen Dokumenten oder elektronischen Büchern findet die digitale Nutzungsverwaltung Verwendung."

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digitale_Rechteverwaltung

Natürlich ist es eine Form von Kopierschutz, der Kerngedanke hinter DRM war und ist, dass man Produkte an einen Online-Account knüpft, um die unbegrenzte Nutzung und Vervielfältigung zu unterbinden. 

Wenn du das noch nicht mal weißt, solltest du vielleicht wirklich erstmal ein bisschen Recherche betreiben.

Alternative Quelle: "Beim sogenannten DRM-Schutz ( Digital Rights Management ) handelt es sich um eine *Reihe von Kopierschutz-Maßnahmen*, die illegales Kopieren, Weitergeben und Nutzen von digitalen Inhalten wie Musik, Filmen, Software oder E-Books verhindern sollen"

https://www.netzsieger.de/ratgeber/drm-schutz-entfernen


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2019)

Einfach mal so wegen den Wikilink-Invasion:




__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HNwz_uaRd64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## anyboy (5. Juli 2019)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Btw. bin ich eigentlich der Einzige dem auffällt das Anyboy sowohl vom Posting-Antwortverhalten als auch vom Ton dem Schema eines anderen Users vor einigen Wochen entspricht ?
> 
> Mir fällt nur nicht mehr der Name ein.



Keine Ahnung, worauf du anspielst, aber meine erste Interaktion in diesem Forum bestand daraus, dass ein PCGames-User meine Posts auf Gamestar.de kopierte und hier als seine eigenen ausgab.  

Da ich auf Gamestar.de nicht mehr poste, halte ich das aber für unwahrscheinlich. 

Ich vermute, du willst mir eher unterstellen, dass ich zwei Accounts gleichzeitig nutze. Was genau würde mir das bringen?


----------



## anyboy (5. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Einfach mal so wegen den Wikilink-Invasion:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt jenseits von egal, was ein semi-lustiger Narzisst wie Böhmermann über die größte Wissensplattform der Welt zu sagen hat. Und ich schätze, Wikipedia wird es ebenfalls egal sein.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt jenseits von egal, was ein semi-lustiger Narzisst wie Böhmermann über die größte Wissensplattform der Welt zu sagen hat. Und ich schätze, Wikipedia wird es ebenfalls egal sein.



1. Danke für nen anderen link im Posting

2. Dass Wiki nun mal nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, sollte, ja muss einem bewusst sein.
Warum wird da auch erklärt. Ja, die Art und Weise mag nicht jedem gefallen, aber es entspricht den Tatschen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (5. Juli 2019)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Und wir nennen unsere Firma...BIOWARE!



Genial! 



McDrake schrieb:


> 2. Dass Wiki nun mal nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, sollte, ja muss einem bewusst sein.
> Warum wird da auch erklärt. Ja, die Art und Weise mag nicht jedem gefallen, aber es entspricht den Tatschen.


Ohne das Video gesehen zu haben... Wikipedia ist Anlaufstelle Nr. 1, wenn es darum geht, sich irgendwo zu informieren. Wenn es um reines Fachwissen geht, ist Wikipedia meiner Erfahrung nach sogar größtenteils recht zuverlässig. Man sollte halt nur nicht den Fehler machen, Wikipedia als einzige Quelle der Information zu nutzen. Denn a.) können sich Fehler einschleichen und b.) sind manche Artikel ganz einfach unvollständig. Aber das, was da steht und was ich selbst auch während meiner Ausbildungen genutzt habe, ist meist richtig gewesen und deckte sich auch mit anderen Quellen, die ich genutzt habe. 

Wikipedia ist aber auch keine Plattform, für tieferes Wissen, sondern soll ja auch nur einen Überblick verschaffen. Wer sein Wissen vertiefen will, greift selbstverständlich zu anderen Quellen...muss sogar zu anderen Quellen greifen, da Wikipedia-Artikel Themen eher oberflächlich behandeln. 

Allerdings kenne ich selbstverständlich nicht alle der zigtausend Wikipedia-Artikel auswendig. Daher kann ich auch nicht sagen, ob Artikel abseits meines eigenen Fachgebiets sind völlig korrekt sind.


----------



## anyboy (5. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> 1. Danke für nen anderen link im Posting
> 
> 2. Dass Wiki nun mal nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss ist, sollte, ja muss einem bewusst sein.
> Warum wird da auch erklärt. Ja, die Art und Weise mag nicht jedem gefallen, aber es entspricht den Tatschen.



Wikipedia ist genau so lange als Quelle valide, bis jemand auf der spezifisch geposteten Seite einen Fehler findet. Wenn mir jemand sagt, dass der DRM-Artikel einen Fehler enthält, höre ich gerne zu. 

Wenn aber jmd Wikipedia als Quelle automatisch ablehnt, nur weil irgend ein Troll mehrfach die Seite des Grottenolms mit Unsinn befüllt hat, dann kann ich das nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Das ist einfach nur ein bequemes Mittel, einem Argument aus dem Weg zu gehen, indem man die Quelle angreift, statt der Information selbst. 

Im Prinzip ist das so, als würde ich dich in jedem Post daran erinnern, dass du als 14-Jähriger doch mal deine Mutter angelogen hast und man dir deswegen sowieso nie wieder etwas glauben darf. Das ist einfach nur arm und durchschaubar.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Wikipedia ist genau so lange als Quelle valide, bis jemand auf der spezifisch geposteten Seite einen Fehler findet. Wenn mir jemand sagt, dass der DRM-Artikel einen Fehler enthält, höre ich gerne zu.
> 
> Wenn aber jmd Wikipedia als Quelle automatisch ablehnt, nur weil irgend ein Troll mehrfach die Seite des Grottenolms mit Unsinn befüllt hat, dann kann ich das nicht wirklich ernst nehmen. Das ist einfach nur ein bequemes Mittel, einem Argument aus dem Weg zu gehen, indem man die Quelle angreift, statt der Information selbst.
> 
> Im Prinzip ist das so, als würde ich dich in jedem Post daran erinnern, dass du als 14-Jähriger doch mal deine Mutter angelogen hast und man dir deswegen sowieso nie wieder etwas glauben darf. Das ist einfach nur arm und durchschaubar.



Es ging mir doch nur darum, dass man Wiki nicht als einzige Quelle benutzen soll. Dass Du jetzt grad "dran glauben" musstest, tut mir ja unheimlich leid.

Was das hingegen mit mir und meiner Mutter zu tun hat... naja.
Lassen wir das.


----------



## anyboy (5. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Es ging mir doch nur darum, dass man Wiki nicht als einzige Quelle benutzen soll. Dass Du jetzt grad "dran glauben" musstest, tut mir ja unheimlich leid.
> 
> Was das hingegen mit mir und meiner Mutter zu tun hat... naja.
> Lassen wir das.



Und mir ging es darum, dass man es absolut als einzige Quelle benutzen kann. 

Der Grund, wieso man es z.B. nicht an der Uni als Quelle nutzen kann, ist einfach der, dass Professoren und Dozenten eine Quelle voraussetzen, die zum Zeitpunkt der Klausur/Hausarbeit/Referat und zum Zeitpunkt der Korrektur identisch sind. Das ist bei Wikipedia nunmal aufgrund des Kernprinzips der Website nicht gewährleistet und würde zu endlosen Benotungs-Diskussionen führen. Im Zuge einer Diskussion, die online und quasi in Echtzeit verläuft, ist dieses Argument aber hinfällig. 

Dass Wikipedia unverlässlich als Quelle ist und viel Falschinformationen enthält, wurde eigentlich nie behauptet, im Gegenteil sogar. Die letzte Studie zum Thema "Verlässlichkeit von Wikipedia als Quelle" bezifferte die Richtigkeit der überprüften Informationen auf 99,7%, was als außerordentlich hoch gilt - vergleichbar mit gedruckten Enzyklopädien. 

Quelle: https://www.zmescience.com/science/study-wikipedia-25092014/

Die Hauptkritikpunkte bei Wikipedia sind eigentlich immer die selben: 

1) Jeder kann editieren, dadurch ändern sich Seiten öfter - was aber auch gleichzeitig die Stärke und das Fundament der Seite darstellt

2) Wikipedia-Artikel enthalten oft nicht alle Informationen zu einem Thema - eine Kritik, die ebenso auf andere Enzyklopädien zutrifft. 

Dass Wikipedia-Artikel oft falsch sind, wird also nur noch sehr selten behauptet in der Welt der Wissenschaft - weswegen mir Böhmermanns Meinung dazu umso mehr egal ist.


----------



## Batze (5. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Nein, sind keine zwei paar Schuhe.
> 
> "Digitale Rechteverwaltung bezeichnet Verfahren, mit denen die Nutzung digitaler Medien kontrolliert werden soll. Vor allem bei digital vorliegenden Film- und Tonaufnahmen, aber auch bei Software, elektronischen Dokumenten oder elektronischen Büchern findet die digitale Nutzungsverwaltung Verwendung."
> 
> ...



Im Fall von Steam (und auch andere dieser Plattformen) hat DRM/Accountbindung nur einen Zweck, die weitergabe/verkauf meiner Spiele zu unterbinden. Einen anderen Zweck gab es nie. Unter Kopierschutz kann man DRM im Bereich Spiele so wie es Steam (und auch andere) praktiziert nicht verstehen. Da sollten sich so einige Artikelschreiber mal besser informieren.
SecureROM oder jetzt auch Denuvo, das sind Kopierschutz Mechanismen im Bereich Spiele, aber nicht DRM.


----------



## anyboy (5. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Im Fall von Steam (und auch andere dieser Plattformen) hat DRM/Accountbindung nur einen Zweck, die weitergabe/verkauf meiner Spiele zu unterbinden. Einen anderen Zweck gab es nie. Unter Kopierschutz kann man DRM im Bereich Spiele so wie es Steam (und auch andere) praktiziert nicht verstehen. Da sollten sich so einige Artikelschreiber mal besser informieren.
> SecureROM oder jetzt auch Denuvo, das sind Kopierschutz Mechanismen aber nicht DRM.



Und wie funktioniert eine unkontrollierte Weitergabe? Über Kopien. Vielleicht klingelt's ja jetzt. 

DRM ist eine Form von Kopierschutz, Punkt. Ob du diese Information aus Quellen akzeptierst oder nicht, ist mir ehrlich gesagt recht egal - vor allem, da du dir selbst ja noch nicht mal die Mühe machst, deine Behauptung mit irgend einer Quelle zu belegen. Irgendwas behaupten kann jeder.


----------



## Batze (5. Juli 2019)

anyboy schrieb:


> Und wie funktioniert eine unkontrollierte Weitergabe? Über Kopien. Vielleicht klingelt's ja jetzt.
> 
> DRM ist eine Form von Kopierschutz, Punkt. Ob du diese Information aus Quellen akzeptierst oder nicht, ist mir ehrlich gesagt recht egal - vor allem, da du dir selbst ja noch nicht mal die Mühe machst, deine Behauptung mit irgend einer Quelle zu belegen. Irgendwas behaupten kann jeder.



Das DRM in gewissen anderen Bereichen eine Form von Kopierschutz darstellt mag ja richtig sein. In Bezug auf Steam sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus. DRM hatte eben nur einen Zweck, die Spiele an einen Account zu binden um damit den (Retail)Wiederverkauf zu stoppen. Ohne diese Accountbindung wäre Steam niemals so Groß geworden. Es war genau das was die Publisher lange gesucht haben. Und nur das zählte eben.
Wenn du dir da was anderes Einbildest, okey ist deine Sache.


----------



## anyboy (5. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Das DRM in gewissen anderen Bereichen eine Form von Kopierschutz darstellt mag ja richtig sein. In Bezug auf Steam sieht die Sache allerdings anders aus. DRM hatte eben nur einen Zweck, die Spiele an einen Account zu binden um damit den (Retail)Wiederverkauf zu stoppen. Ohne diese Accountbindung wäre Steam niemals so Groß geworden. Es war genau das was die Publisher lange gesucht haben. Und nur das zählte eben.
> Wenn du dir da was anderes Einbildest, okey ist deine Sache.



Ich muss mir ja nichts einbilden, denn ich habe dir anhand von Quellen die Richtigkeit meiner Behauptung aufgezeigt. Für deine Behauptung fehlt weiterhin jegliche Quelle, weswegen das auch niemand ernst nehmen muss.

Abgesehen davon verstehst du scheinbar dein eigenes Argument nicht. Dass Spiele an einen Account gebunden werden IST effektiv nun mal eine Form des Kopierschutzes.


----------



## kaepteniglo (5. Juli 2019)

Der Gebrauchtspiele-Markt war durch die Steam-Anbindung sofort verschwunden.

Vor Steam konnte man sein Spiel, wenn man es durch hatte oder so loswerden will, problemlos verkaufen, verschenken oder verleihen.

Nachdem fast jedes Spiel an irgendeinen Account gebunden ist, und der Account gehört dem Betreiber der Plattform, ist es unmöglich geworden, das Spiel legal weiter zu verkaufen.

DRM ist nichts anderes als die technische Möglichkeit, zu prüfen ob man den Artikel (Spiel, Film, Musik) auch nutzen darf. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> DRM ist nichts anderes als die technische Möglichkeit, zu prüfen ob man den Artikel (Spiel, Film, Musik) auch nutzen darf.



Es ist die Möglichkeit, dem Kunden das weiterverkaufen zu verbieten... oder zumindest ziemlich schwierig zu machen.


----------



## rldml (6. Juli 2019)

MichaelG schrieb:


> und müßte ganz anders kalkulieren. Nämlich kostendeckend.



Hast du für die These, dass Epic nicht kostendeckend arbeitet, auch irgend einen Beleg? 



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn die Fortnite-Einnahmen mal wegbrechen kann er ja mal beweisen was an seinem Gerede dran ist.



Dann wird im Zweifel neu kalkuliert - ist in einer freien Marktwirtschaft ein völlig normaler Vorgang. 



> Aber es ist schon bezeichnend wie die die Epic permanent verteidigen und Sweeney als Heilsbringer sehen. Dabei hat der Typ nichts weiter als eine abstrakte Wut auf Steam bzw. auch Neid darüber daß Steam es geschafft hat so groß zu werden und klein Sweeney bisher immer nur noch ein kleines Lichtlein geblieben ist (trotz Unreal-Engine und trotz Fortnite. Jetzt hat er halt dank Finanzpolster durch Fortnite Steam den Krieg erklärt.



Das wirkt nur so, weil du durch deine verdrehte Sichtweise quasi einen Teufelsanbeter aus ihm machst, während andere zuallererst einen Menschen sehen. 



> Nicht weil er auf Seiten der Gamer steht.



Ja nee, is klar, Holy Gabe ist natürlich der Heiland, der absolut keine finanziellen Interessen hegt und selbst noch den Gamer im Blut hat . 

Deswegen hat er nach dem gigantischen Erfolg von Half-Life 2 auch direkt auf die Gamer gehört und Half-Life 3 angekündigt. Oh, wait...



> Eine normale kostendeckende Kalkulation liegt aber über den 11% incl. Umsatzgarantien von Epic



Hast du dafür einen Beleg oder schwadronierst du weiter vor dich hin?



> *Ich tippe mal so aus dem Bauch heraus*



Das habe ich mir gedacht. Außer heißer Luft ist da nix...



MichaelG schrieb:


> Mit der Unreal-Engine macht Epic aber bei weitem nicht die Einnahmen wie mit Fortnite.



Damit du auch mal mitreden kannst:

https://www.pcgamesn.com/fortnite/fortnite-revenue-2018

Die reden in dem Artikel von Profit, nicht von Umsatz, das mal als erstes. Nach dem Artikel hat Epic Games letztes Jahr 3 Milliarden Dollar Gewinn gemacht, davon 2 Milliarden durch Fortnite. Rechne dir selbst aus, wie viel Gewinn(!) selbst ohne Fortnite übrig bleibt und dann denke noch mal in Ruhe drüber nach, ob Epic Games tatsächlich ein Finanzproblem haben wird, falls Fortnite keine Kohle mehr abwirft...

Tipp: Haben sie nicht.



> Schon diese Aussage von Dir disqualifiziert Dich für eine seriöse Diskussion.



Vielleicht solltest du endlich mal damit anfangen, deine Emotionen aus dem Spiel nehmen, und mal mit Fakten argumentieren. Die stehen im Moment alle gegen dich.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Wenn Du das nicht machst ok. Das ist Dein Problem. Aber Du vergleichst immer Epics 12% mit Steams 30%. Eben Dacia mit Mercedes um mal einen Vergleich zu ziehen. Ohne irgendeine Rücksicht auf die Rahmenbedingungen zu nehmen. Und das ist hier Parodie in Reinkultur und nicht mein Einwand. Wessen Vergleich paßt hier nicht? Rofl*



Deiner, denn du vergleichst die ganze Zeit die beiden Stores auf Basis völlig unsinniger Kriterien.



MichaelG schrieb:


> Mich stört nur wie einige Epics Verhalten permanent gutreden und Ausreden dafür finden.



Eigentlich versucht hier ein Kern von Leuten lediglich dem von dir und ein paar anderen vermittelten Eindruck zu widersprechen, dass Sweeney der Teufel höchstpersönlich ist. Niemand stellt sich hin und packt ihn auf ein Podest, du aber trittst auf ihn ein, als hätte er dich diverser Sexualpraktiken mit deiner Mutter bezichtigt.


----------



## 1xok (6. Juli 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Der Gebrauchtspiele-Markt war durch die Steam-Anbindung sofort verschwunden.
> 
> Vor Steam konnte man sein Spiel, wenn man es durch hatte oder so loswerden will, problemlos verkaufen, verschenken oder verleihen.



Ganz ehrlich, da verklärt sich doch die Vergangenheit. Ich kann mich tatsächlich noch daran erinnern wie es früher war. Ohne hier ins Detail gehen zu wollen, war der Distributionsprozess so umständlich und die Drölfmillionen Kopierschutze so schäbig, dass wir bis zur Jahrtausendwende zu fast 100% Raubkopien benutzt haben. Weshalb gingen damals so viele Studios pleite? Die Spiele, die ich mir bis zu Steam gekauft habe, kann ich nicht nur im übertragenen Sinne an einer Hand abzählen. 

Und Steam wurde von Valve entwickelt, weil der Distributionsprozess für Counterstrike schlicht nicht mehr funktionierte. Aber auch eigentlich für jedes andere Game nicht. Es ist äußerst nahe liegend Software übers Netz zu verteilen, zumal wenn diese bei immer größer werdenden Projekten ständig gepatcht werden muss. 

Ich sehe auch Amazon und Google sehr kritisch. Trotzdem wünsche ich mir nicht die Zeit zurück, in der es diese Unternehmen nicht gab. 

Epic und einige andere Publisher würden das Rad gerne wieder zurückdrehen. Zumindest ein bisschen. Und wenn es klappt, dann noch ein bisschen mehr. Alleine mir als Kunden bei den gleichen Preisen (deutlich) weniger Komfort zu bieten und mir zu erklären, das wäre schon alles perfekt so für mich, ist eine bodenlose Frechheit und erinnert mich tatsächlich an den alten Einzelhandel zurück, wo man als Kunde oft genug Bittsteller war und sich vorkam wie auf einer Behörde. 

Aber wenn früher alles besser war, warum spielen wir dann nicht wieder unter DOS? Das war doch so schön übersichtlich.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, da verklärt sich doch die Vergangenheit. Ich kann mich tatsächlich noch daran erinnern wie es früher war. Ohne hier ins Detail gehen zu wollen, war der Distributionsprozess so umständlich und die Drölfmillionen Kopierschutze so schäbig, dass wird bis zur Jahrtausendwende zu fast 100% Raubkopien benutzt haben. Weshalb gingen damals so viele Studios pleite? Die Spiele, die ich mir bis zu Steam gekauft habe, kann ich nicht nur im übertragenen Sinne an einer Hand abzählen.
> .


Ich denke mir eher, das hat auch mit dem Alter des Verbrauchers zu tun.
Auch ich hatte viele Kopien von C64 und AMIGA zu Hause. 
Aber als ich mein erstes Geld verdient habe, kaufte ich mir 1. ein NES und 2. nur noch originale für PC & co.
Damals hat man auch bewusster eingekauft... halt nicht x Titel aus nem Sale, nur damit man die mal besitzt.

Ok, damals bekam man auch noch was fürs Geld (dicke Handbücher, Romane, Stoffkarten...)
Seit STEAM & Co bekommt man für den Vollpreis einen Zettel mit einem Code drauf, sofern man sich noch die Mühe macht, im Laden kaufen zu gehen.
Da haben die Entwickler viel Einsparungspotential entdeckt.


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Ohne hier ins Detail gehen zu wollen, war der Distributionsprozess so umständlich und die Drölfmillionen Kopierschutze so schäbig, dass wird bis zur Jahrtausendwende zu fast 100% Raubkopien benutzt haben.



Und da bist du jetzt Stolz drauf oder was?


----------



## Worrel (6. Juli 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Und da bist du jetzt Stolz drauf oder was?


Wieso? Wenn's doch nun mal so war?
Mein erstes gekauftes Spiel ... das war entweder Warcraft 2 BNet Edition oder eine Lucas Arts Adventure Box. Davor hab ich auch nur Illegales gespielt. In jungen Jahren hat man auch oft nicht darüber nachgedacht, was man da so alles macht.

byTheWay: beziehst du denn heute all deine Musik und Filme per ordnungsgemäßem Kauf ... ?


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juli 2019)

Selbst wenn es so war ist das nix worauf man umbedingt Stolz sein muss oder gar anzugeben.

Ich hatte auch Kopien zur C64 Zeit, aber das war nochmal 15 bis 20 Jahre früher


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> byTheWay: beziehst du denn heute all deine Musik und Filme per ordnungsgemäßem Kauf ... ?



Musik: Spotify oder Amazon Prime Music

Filme/Fernsehen: BluRay, Netflix, Prime Video, DAZN, Sky Ticket, MLB.TV, NHL.TV, Zattoo und die Streaming Apps von ProSieben/Sat.1.

Spiele haben wir im Freundeskreis früher verliehen oder getauscht. Aber wie kann man heute jemanden *legal* ein Spiel leihen / schenken das schon an einen Account gebunden ist?

Auf der Xbox kaufe ich nur noch bei Microsoft im Ausland und ja, ich will bei digitalen Käufen auch von der Globalisierung profitieren, wie es die Unternehmen auch machen.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Juli 2019)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Spiele haben wir im Freundeskreis früher verliehen oder getauscht. Aber wie kann man heute jemanden *legal* ein Spiel leihen / schenken das schon an einen Account gebunden ist?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk



"Leihen" geht mit Steam Family Sharing; https://store.steampowered.com/promotion/familysharing


----------



## LOX-TT (6. Juli 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> byTheWay: beziehst du denn heute all deine Musik und Filme per ordnungsgemäßem Kauf ... ?



Selbstverständlich

Filme und Serien hol ich auf DVD oder Bluray

Musik hör ich eigentlich nur noch Radio, meine letzte CD hab ich irgendwann um 2005 oder so gekauft.
MP3 oder gar Streaming nutze ich gar nicht


----------



## kaepteniglo (6. Juli 2019)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> "Leihen" geht mit Steam Family Sharing; https://store.steampowered.com/promotion/familysharing


Ok, teilweise aber auch mit ganz schönen Einschränkungen.

Und man teilt immer die gesamte Bibliothek.
Aber wenigstens gibt es da mittlerweile was  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2019)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es so war ist das nix worauf man umbedingt Stolz sein muss oder gar anzugeben.
> 
> Ich hatte auch Kopien zur C64 Zeit, aber das war nochmal 15 bis 20 Jahre früher



Wie gesagt... das Alter


----------



## Chroom (6. Juli 2019)

Ganz kurz mal was zu einem anderen Spiel. sry. dafür aber falls jemand Warframe zockt der sollte morgen 07.07 um 00:00 Uhr den Livestream auf STEAM ansehen .Denn wenn man angemeldet ist und 30 Minuten lang zuschaut bekommt man den Nechro Prime Warframe gratis dafür geschenkt. Ist ne feine Sache finde ich.Thx


----------



## 1xok (6. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... das Alter




Kapriziere Dich nicht auf das Alter. Als ich älter wurde, habe ich für lange Zeit schlicht und ergreifend mit dem Spielen aufgehört. Dafür gab es mehrere Gründe. Und Steam hat all diese Gründe mit einem Schlag beseitig, weshalb ich seit fünf Jahren wieder spiele. 

Der Service ist mir oft wichtiger als das Produkt. Bei Amazon bestelle ich z.B., weil ich ohne Gedöns alles wieder zurückgeben oder reklamieren kann. Und bei Software erwarte ich i.d.R. noch viel mehr Service als bei einem physischen Produkt. GabeN hatte es bereits 2011 auf den Punkt gebracht: 


> "We think there is a fundamental misconception about piracy. Piracy is almost always a service problem and not a pricing problem."



Präziser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Und der Erfolg von Steam hat GabeN mehr als Recht geben. Wer heute ohne Service am Markt bestehen will, kann nach Hause gehen und leidet unter Raubkopien. Zu Recht.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Kapriziere Dich nicht auf das Alter. Als ich älter wurde, habe ich für lange Zeit schlicht und ergreifend mit dem Spielen aufgehört. Dafür gab es mehrere Gründe. Und Steam hat all diese Gründe mit einem Schlag beseitig, weshalb ich seit 5 Jahren wieder spiele.



Was?
Welche guten Gründe hatte denn Steam, um Dich wieder zum spielen zu verleiten?



> Präziser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. Und der Erfolg von Steam hat GabeN mehr als Recht geben. Wer heute ohne Service am Markt bestehen will, kann nach Hause gehen und leidet unter Raubkopien. Zu Recht.


So wie GOG, welche keinen Kopierschutz haben?

Dass Kopien kein Preisproblem sind, dem stimme ich zu: Wer kopieren will, der macht das. Egal was das Spiel eigentlich kosten würde.
Genug günstige spiele (oder sogar gratis) gibts genug für mehrere Leben. Trotzdem muss man natürlich immer das neuste besitzen.


----------



## 1xok (6. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Was?
> Welche guten Gründe hatte denn Steam, um Dich wieder zum spielen zu verleiten?



Verfügbarkeit und Linux-Unterstützung. Dazu die Möglichkeit das Spiel wieder zurückgeben zu können. Plus Steams gutem Ruf. Wurde mir von vielen empfohlen. Auch von Linux-Nutzern. 

Natürlich sind meine Anforderungen sicherlich speziell. Aber jeder ist irgendwo speziell und Steam versucht das alles zu bedienen. 

Bei GOG bin ich zwischenzeitlich auch gelandet. Die meisten Spiele hole ich mir aber nach wie vor auf Steam, weil dort der Service einfach besser ist. Zum Beispiel in Form von Proton. Aber generell ist es einfach bequemer. Dinge wie der Shader-Cache für alle Games. Da muss man nichts machen. Kommt einfach mit einem Update und man hat es dann. Und Valve hat da ziemlich gute Prioritäten.  Die bringen wirklich ständig neue nützliche Sachen. Auch den Voice-Chat hab ich jetzt schon mehrfach schätzen gelernt, obwohl ich ihn zuerst für überflüssig hielt wg. Discord, Mumble und Co.. Es ist aber deutlich unkomplizierter über Steam, wenn man nur mal kurz mit einem Steam-Freund kurz quatschen will.

Ich spiele heute halt nicht mehr so isoliert wie in den 80ern. Andernfalls hätte ich auch nicht mehr angefangen. Nächtelang alleine oder mit nem Kumpel vor dem Rechner sitzen, das hab ich zur genüge gehabt. Gerade das Internet ist das, was heute das Gaming für mich interessant macht. Und Steam unterstützt das super und in allen Fassetten. Ist weit mehr als nur eine Download-Plattform. Alleine das Matchmaking in CSGO ist inzwischen richtig gut geworden. Zumindest für einen Noob wie mich.

So genug gelobhudelt. Hat natürlich alles auch seine Schattenseiten. DRM, Abhängigkeit von einem einzigen Anbieter, mögliche Überwachung der Spieler und so weiter.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Verfügbarkeit und Linux-Unterstützung. Dazu die Möglichkeit das Spiel wieder zurückgeben zu können. Plus Steams gutem Ruf. Wurde mir von vielen empfohlen. Auch von Linux-Nutzern.
> 
> Natürlich sind meine Anforderungen sicherlich speziell. Aber jeder ist irgendwo speziell und Steam versucht das alles zu bedienen.
> 
> ...




Die Linux-Unterstützung ist sicherlich was feines, für den geneigten Benutzer.

Als STEAM auftauchte, war ich noch im Ein-/Verkauf von Games tätig.
Bis zu jenem Zeitpunkt, konnte man im Retail eigentlich ohne Probleme PC-Games zurück nehmen, falls Ding nicht mit dem PC des Kunden kompatibel war.
Wir konnten das Game wieder verkaufen.
Ab STEAM, wurde das alles extrem kompliziert...eigentlich für den Detailhandel untragbar.

diese ganzen Addons wie Chat & co, brauche ich persönlich nicht.
Teamspeak & co hatten mir gereicht.
Wenn jetzt natürlich alles über STEAM läuft, hat man den Kunden komplett an der Angel
Wer hatte da mal was von "eigener Garten" gesprochen?


----------



## 1xok (7. Juli 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Die Linux-Unterstützung ist sicherlich was feines, für den geneigten Benutzer.
> 
> Als STEAM auftauchte, war ich noch im Ein-/Verkauf von Games tätig.
> Bis zu jenem Zeitpunkt, konnte man im Retail eigentlich ohne Probleme PC-Games zurück nehmen, falls Ding nicht mit dem PC des Kunden kompatibel war.
> ...



Klar, der Einzelhandel hat unter Steam gelitten. Vor allem aber durch Amazon. Finde es interessant, dass Du mal in dem Bereich gearbeitet hast. Ich habe da relativ wenig Ahnung von. Hab nicht lange auf dem PC gespielt. Nur ein paar Jahre und eben jetzt wieder. Könnte jederzeit wieder damit aufhören. Das Leben ist kurz und es gibt viele andere interessante Dinge, mit denen man sich beschäftigen kann. Steam hat bei mir vor allem Netflix verdrängt. Habe es nicht einmal mehr abonniert.



McDrake schrieb:


> diese ganzen Addons wie Chat & co, brauche ich persönlich nicht.
> Teamspeak & co hatten mir gereicht.



Ist bei mir halt anders. Bei CSGO z.B. sind die Teammates das eigentliche Highlight. Da hab ich schon Sachen erlebt, die kann man sich nicht ausdenken. Ich liebe diese (a)soziale Komponente. Und Valve findet immer die perfekte Balance zwischen Laissez-faire und Aufrechterhaltung der Funktionalität. Das ist bisweilen sehr unterhaltsam. 



McDrake schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt natürlich alles über STEAM läuft, hat man den Kunden komplett an der Angel
> Wer hatte da mal was von "eigener Garten" gesprochen?



Also wenn Valve irgendwann dumme Sachen treibt, dann mache ich halt wieder etwas anderes. Ich bin da flexibel. Gäbe es nur solche Sachen wie Epic, dann würde ich mir jetzt die Olympus M1X zulegen und wieder mehr fotografieren. Aber so liebäugle ich tatsächlich mit Valves Index. Die läuft auch unter Linux.


----------



## Batze (7. Juli 2019)

1xok schrieb:


> Klar, der Einzelhandel hat unter Steam gelitten. Vor allem aber durch Amazon. Finde es interessant, dass Du mal in dem Bereich gearbeitet hast. Ich habe da relativ wenig Ahnung von. Hab nicht lange auf dem PC gespielt. Nur ein paar Jahre und eben jetzt wieder. Könnte jederzeit wieder damit aufhören. Das Leben ist kurz und es gibt viele andere interessante Dinge, mit denen man sich beschäftigen kann. Steam hat bei mir vor allem Netflix verdrängt. Habe es nicht einmal mehr abonniert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eine wie ich finde ziemlich eigene und Egoistische Einstellung. Gut das der Großteil wohl nicht so denkt und da andere Erfahrungen hat.


----------



## RedDragon20 (7. Juli 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Eine wie ich finde ziemlich eigene und Egoistische Einstellung. Gut das der Großteil wohl nicht so denkt und da andere Erfahrungen hat.


Inwiefern ist seine Einstellung egoistisch? 

Es entscheidet doch letztlich jeder sowieso für sich selbst und nicht aus Solidarität für andere.


----------



## Kulin (22. Juli 2019)

War ja klar, dass die Presse Anti-Steam ist. Nicht nur hier, sondern praktisch überall macht man Stimmung. Wie hier im Fall von Half Life. Oh nein, sie verkauften ihr Spiel 2004 exklusiv in ihrem eigenen Shop. Was für ein Frevel. Nur irgendwie haben sie ihre Spiele halt auch Retail verkauft. Und gab's damals überhaupt andere Online-Shops? Keine Ahnung. 

Also was soll das wirre Gefasel? Mal wieder am Stimmung machen? Vermutlich. 

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass Steam euch generell nicht ganz so gut schmeckt. Die User-Reviews und die Möglichkeit sich über die Foren zu informieren machen einen nicht geringen Teil eurer Berichtserstattung überflüssig. Dazu noch Top-Listen, "Upcoming Releases" und das ganze andere Zeug. Ihr habt sicher einen ziemlich schweren Stand, wenn man noch Youtube berücksichtigt.

Einseitige Artikel wie der hier zeigen dann auch ganz gut warum die User ganz gerne wo anders nach ehrlichen Meinungen suchen: Weil ihr euren Einfluss dazu nutzt, um eure Interessen zu pushen. Ihr macht das um Publisher zu beglücken - damit sie Werbung und Exklusiv-Interviews bei euch platzieren -  genauso wie um eure Clicks zu verbessern. 

Ich weiß nicht mehr wie oft die Mainstream-Presse bewiesen hat, dass sie keine völlig unparteiische und glaubwürdige Informationsquelle ist. So bekommt man jedenfalls kein Vertrauen oder gar Nutzer zurück.


----------

